# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  Να φάνε όλοι ban αδικία

## whitecandle

Ok, να φάω εγώ μπαν γιατί έβρισα, αφού με έφτασαν ως εδώ και με είχαν σκυλοβρίσει σε τόσες σελίδες και πετάχτηκε και ένας από το πουθενά και με είπε τρελή και είπε τα χειρότερα το στόμα του και έβαλε και αγγελία αλλά να φάνε και όλοι αυτοί και ειδικά αυτός μην τους προστατεύετε. Δεν είναι δυνατόν σε ένα site ψυχολογίας να λέει ένας τη λέξη τρελός ούτε φυσικά να κατακρίνει το χαρακτήρα ενός ατόμου επειδή υπερασπίστηκε τον εαυτό του όπως επίσης και η Λου και οι άλλοι. Έλεος.
ΕΠΙΣΗΣ πήρα εγώ 3 προειδοποιήσεις και οι 3 χωρίς λόγο η πρώτη γι\'αυτό άνοιξα και θέμα και οι δεύτερες χωρίς να έχουν διαβάσει τις βρισιές μου ενώ οι άλλοι βρίσανε δηλαδή άμα διαβάσουν τις βρισιές μου τι εγώ θα φάω μπαν ενώ οι άλλοι θα τη βγάλουν καθαρή; Αυτό είναι άδικο. Πολύ αμερόληπτη βλέπω η διαχείριση....... Να φάνε ΟΛΟΙ μπαν όσοι έβρισαν

----------


## Lou!

εγω γιατι να φαω μπαν? σε εβρισα καπου?

----------


## whitecandle

Δεν είπα για σένα για όσους βρίσανε αν και εσύ πέταξες υποννοούμενο ότι άμα σε λένε ψυχασθενή και είσαι τότε δεν είναι βρισιά ενώ είναι. Anyway.

----------


## Lou!

ειναι κ ο τροπος οπως κ η προθεση/σκοπος που λεγεται κατι.

αν ο αλλος λεει καποιον ψυχασθενη (ακομα κ αν ειναι), με προθεση να τον μειωσει, εξευτελισει κλπ, τοτε ναι ειναι βρισια.

αν το λεει σαν αναφορα μιας πραγματικοτητας, τοτε οχι (συμφωνω με λεμον)

προφανως εδω οι περισσοτεροι χαρακτηρισμοι (αν οχι ολοι) ειχαν προθεση να μειωσουν, οποτε ναι, ηταν βρισιες.

----------


## chaostheoryisthesolution

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Ok, να φάω εγώ μπαν γιατί έβρισα, αφού με έφτασαν ως εδώ και με είχαν σκυλοβρίσει σε τόσες σελίδες και πετάχτηκε και ένας από το πουθενά και με είπε τρελή και είπε τα χειρότερα το στόμα του και έβαλε και αγγελία αλλά να φάνε και όλοι αυτοί και ειδικά αυτός μην τους προστατεύετε. Δεν είναι δυνατόν σε ένα site ψυχολογίας να λέει ένας τη λέξη τρελός ούτε φυσικά να κατακρίνει το χαρακτήρα ενός ατόμου επειδή υπερασπίστηκε τον εαυτό του όπως επίσης και η Λου και οι άλλοι. Έλεος.
> ΕΠΙΣΗΣ πήρα εγώ 3 προειδοποιήσεις και οι 3 χωρίς λόγο η πρώτη γι\'αυτό άνοιξα και θέμα και οι δεύτερες χωρίς να έχουν διαβάσει τις βρισιές μου ενώ οι άλλοι βρίσανε δηλαδή άμα διαβάσουν τις βρισιές μου τι εγώ θα φάω μπαν ενώ οι άλλοι θα τη βγάλουν καθαρή; Αυτό είναι άδικο. Πολύ αμερόληπτη βλέπω η διαχείριση....... Να φάνε ΟΛΟΙ μπαν όσοι έβρισαν


Αγαπητή lightbluepath, μόνη σου έπεσες στο βούρκο με τις ακαθαρσίες. Δεν σε είπε κανένας τρελή στο forum απο το πουθενά κοπέλα μου. ΕΣΥ το ξεκίνησες το thread αυτο, το ξέχασες? Δεν είδα πουθενά αλλού να λέει κάποιος κάτι κακό για σένα και όταν συκοφαντείς δημόσια κάποιον είναι λογικό να προσπαθήσει και εκείνος απο τη σειρά του να υποστιρίξει τη θέση του. Απλά μια άποψη...

----------


## elis

απο οτι ειδα καποιοι εφθασαν τισ 5 προειδοποιησεισ αρα λογικα διαγραφονται θα παρακαλουσα την διαχειριση να μασ κανει γνωστο για πιο λογο ο καθενασ διαγραφεται

----------


## Winston_man_2

Ρε παιδια 5 προειδοποιησεις??? Δηλαδη στις ποσες τρως μπαν εδω? Στις 10?? :P

----------


## sabb

Αυτό το θρέντ επιβεβαιώνει τη θέση μου , όπως ακριβώς την εξέθεσα στο θέμα που κλείδωσε \"που είναι η διαχείριση\"...Κι αυτό να κλειδώσει θ\' ανοίξει ένα άλλο - παρόμοιο, εκτός αν φάνε μπαν καμιά δεκαριά μαζί ....

Η Lightbluepath, δίκαια θα έλεγα , θεωρεί άδικο να δέχεται το κοκκίνισμα του κερατά - μια και δεν έβρισε , τουλάχιστον όχι απρόκλητα. Αυτή η έννoια της αδικοκρισίας (κατά την LBP), γεννά έναν άλλο κύκλο αντιπαράθεσης με άλλα μέλη , με την διαχείριση, με όποιον θεωρεί εκείνη πως την αδίκησε.
Ο κύκλος πότε θα κλείσει ? Αν φάνε όλοι μπαν ομαδικά ή αν μάθουμε κάποτε να συζητάμε ? Και το δίλημμα αυτό το απευθύνω προς όλους, μια και το ζήτημα των διενέξεων, δεν αφορά μόνο το τελευταίο διάστημα αλλά εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια (τουλάχιστον 3 απ\' όσο παρακολουθώ εγώ)...

Τέλος, να επισημάνω σε ορισμένα μέλη , πως να ρίχνουμε ευθύνες για οτιδήποτε συμβαίνει στο φόρουμ, στον Κρίνο ή Δημήτρη ή strangerinthenight , αδικεί όλους εμάςε τους υπολοίπους που διαθέτουμε (ελπίζω...) κάποιο επίπεδο ευθυκρισίας ή εν πάσι περιπτώσει την επιθυμία να μην θέλουμε να αδικήσουμε κανένα. Ο Δημήτρης έκανε την αυτοκριτική του και πιστεύω πως για κάποιες συμπεριφορές του εδώ μέσα έχει μετανοιώσει. Δεν έχει πέσει σε καμία περίπτωση στη δική μου αντίληψη τουλάχιστον , από τη μεριά του Κρίνο, το υβρεολόγιο που έσυρε κάποτε η Ρέμεντυ στην nature , και το οποίο υβρεολόγιο ήταν κατά πολύ χειρότερο απ\' όσα χείριστα ξεστόμισε ο demgal αυτές τις μέρες... Εκείνο το μήνυμα - που τέθηκε σε γνώση μου εκ των υστέρων - ήταν κι η αφορμή να σταματήσω να ποστάρω για δεύτερη φορά στο φόρουμ. Κανενός το αυτί τότε δεν ίδρωσε, η διαχείριση ήταν απροκάλυπτα επιεικής στη Ρέμεντι, όλα καλά όλα ανθηρά...
Σήμερα η Ρεμ , συμπεριφέρεται σαν να μην έβρισε ποτέ κανέναν ...
Δυστυχώς η μνήμη μου είναι ακόμη ζωντανή, κι όσο και να με εκνεύριζε η nature με τις απόψεις της, σεβάστηκα πάντα τις θέσεις της , αν και διαφωνούσα σχεδόν καθολικά, και δεν θα επέτρεπα ποτέ στον εαυτό μου να μείνει αμέτοχος στην υβριστική επίθεση που υπέστη..Η nature απηύδυσε κι αποχώρησε κι η Ρεμ είναι εδώ να εμπαθεί - μαζί με την LemonTree - κατά του Κρίνο. Μαζί τους, κι όλοι όσοι υπέστησαν στο παρελθόν την σκωπτική, ειρωνική , παραβατική του συμπεριφορά (που παραδέχτηκε κι ο ίδιος) αν θέλετε . Την εμμονή του να αναλώνεται για πολύ χρόνο στο φόρουμ και να εμπλέκεται σε θρέντς που θα ήταν καλύτερο για εκείνον, να μείνει αμέτοχος.... 
Σήμερα ανακαλύπτω πως ο chaos ή όπως στο καλό τον λένε , ταυτίζεται με τον Κρίνο, ή έτσι θέλουν να πιστεύουν η LemonTree , η Ρέμεντι , η Δώρα, με τα πολλά ψιλοπείστηκε και η Light...

Ο Κρίνος δεν είναι πια εδώ, η διαχείριση απ\' ότι φαίνεται επέστρεψε, έχω ωστόσο την αμυδρά εντύπωση πως το να μάθουμε να συζητάμε χωρίς εμπάθεια, προκαταλήψεις, ισότιμα και ισόνομα, απαιτεί πολύ χρόνο - και κόπο ακόμη - απ\' όλους μας...

Λυπάμαι αν δυσαρεστώ (και πάλι κάποιους), αλλά δεν μπορώ από χούι να το έχω βουλωμένο...

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

Αγαπητέ κύριε. Δε νομίζω να γνωριζόμαστε διαδικτυακά. Το χαρακτηρισμό σας για... εμπάθεια, τον οφείλετε μάλλον στη δική σας... συμπάθεια. Προφανώς, έχετε την άποψη ότι γράφω τα ίδια πράγματα που γράφουν και τα υπόλοιπα μέλη που δείχνουν την εμπάθειά τους οπως λέτε, απέναντι στο χρήστη.
Να με συγχωρείτε, αλλά τα γραπτά μου είναι εκεί που είναι, τα περισσότερα με το πρότερο νικ μου, και μπορείτε να ανατρέξετε σε αυτά. Πολύ πιθανόν να σας είμαι βαρετή, οπότε μη κάνετε και τον κόπο.
Εσείς μιλάτε για το επίσημο υβρεολόγιο λοιπόν. Μόνο που εγώ δε στάθηκα ουδέποτε σε αυτό όσον αφορά τον χρήστη. Αν δε σας ενοχλεί, στη δική μου αντίληψη, υποπέφτουν έννοιες και ερμηνείες πίσω απ\' τις λέξεις. Καλό θα ήταν να κάναμε και διαχωρισμούς νομίζω.
Επίσης, δε πιστεύω ότι ήταν ο συγκεκριμένος ντε και καλά πίσω απ\' το νέο νικ. Το υπέθετα ή το υποθέτω, δικό μου θέμα. Συνηθίζω επίσης να ομιλώ πάντα σε α\' ενικό πρόσωπο. Αν εσείς θεωρείτε \'αυτοκριτική\' το να στρέφεται κάποιος κατά της διαχείρισης που μέχρι πρότινος προσκυνούσε και πάρα πολλές φορές προσπαθούσε να παίξει το ρόλο της μοιράζοντας ένθεν κι ένθεν, υποδείξεις και συστάσεις, είναι δικό σας θέμα και το σέβομαι. 
Προσωπικά αυτοκριτική δε το θεωρώ όμως. Όπως και τα όσα κάκιστα υπάρχουν σε δεκάδες θρεντς σύμφωνα με τη δική μου ματιά.
Ο καθένας εδώ μέσα βλέπει πράγματα. Άλλος παραπάνω, άλλος λιγότερο. Κι αν σας ενδιαφέρει - που δε νομίζω - δε λειτουργώ ποτέ μέσα σε κλίκες. \'Κατεβαίνω\' ανεξάρτητη - μεμονωμένη... ευχαριστώ.

----------


## sabb

Αγαπητή κυρία, το ότι δεν γνωριζόμαστε διαδικτυακά, δεν σημαίνει πως δεν μπορώ να απευθύνομαι σε εσάς - με όποιο νικ και αν υπάρχετε. Δεν συμπαθώ και δεν εμπαθώ κανένα, αν προσέξετε την πορεία μου στο φόρουμ , θα μπορούσατε - ίσως - να αντιληφθείτε πως οι απόψεις μου είναι απελπιστικά ορθολογικές και δεν άγονται και φέρονται απ\' το θυμικό μου..

Επιμένω, πως ενώ στην διατύπωση του λόγου σας και των εκάστοτε θέσεων σας, θα με βρείτε πολλές φορές σύμφωνο, δεν μπορώ να μην επισημάνω πως πολλές συμμετοχές σας σε διάφορα θρέντς , δεν είχαν απολύτως κανέναν άλλον προσανατολισμό εκτός από το να αντιτεθούν στο login Κρίνος, ή με όποια άλλα login λόγω αποβολής από την κοινότητα συμμετείχε το εν λόγω μέλος..Τις περισσότερες φορές χωρίς να σας έχει απευθυνθεί ο λόγος - αλλά αυτό δεν έχει καμία σημασία. Πιστεύετε πως για όλα όσα δεινά απασχολούν το φόρουμ, υπεύθυνος είναι αποκλειστικά και μόνον ο Κρίνος ? Όσα μέλη έχουν αποχωρήσει , weird, nature , Ανώνυμη , και φωνές αγαπητές που οικοιοθελώς κι αθόρυβα δεν συμμετέχουν πια (Sofia, Nora, Illogan, boubourina , vince , Εμπνευστής και πολλοί άλλοι που να με συγχωρούν που δεν μνημονεύω αυτή τη στιγμή) , πιστεύετε πως το κάνανε γιατί τους εξώθησε ο Κρίνος σε κάτι τέτοιο ? 
Πιστεύετε πως όσα λέω, πηγάζουν από υπερασπιστική μου διάθεση προς τον Κρίνο ?
Για ποιο λόγο λέτε πως στα 50 μου θα έκανα κάτι τέτοιο, αν όχι από ανάγκη ευθυκρισίας ?

Μπλέκουμε σ\' ένα ατέρμονα κύκλο διαφωνίας σε προσωπικό επίπεδο και δεν με βρίσκει σύμφωνο μια τέτοια προοπτική...

Στη διάθεση σας πάντα....

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by chaostheoryisthesolution_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Ok, να φάω εγώ μπαν γιατί έβρισα, αφού με έφτασαν ως εδώ και με είχαν σκυλοβρίσει σε τόσες σελίδες και πετάχτηκε και ένας από το πουθενά και με είπε τρελή και είπε τα χειρότερα το στόμα του και έβαλε και αγγελία αλλά να φάνε και όλοι αυτοί και ειδικά αυτός μην τους προστατεύετε. Δεν είναι δυνατόν σε ένα site ψυχολογίας να λέει ένας τη λέξη τρελός ούτε φυσικά να κατακρίνει το χαρακτήρα ενός ατόμου επειδή υπερασπίστηκε τον εαυτό του όπως επίσης και η Λου και οι άλλοι. Έλεος.
> ΕΠΙΣΗΣ πήρα εγώ 3 προειδοποιήσεις και οι 3 χωρίς λόγο η πρώτη γι\'αυτό άνοιξα και θέμα και οι δεύτερες χωρίς να έχουν διαβάσει τις βρισιές μου ενώ οι άλλοι βρίσανε δηλαδή άμα διαβάσουν τις βρισιές μου τι εγώ θα φάω μπαν ενώ οι άλλοι θα τη βγάλουν καθαρή; Αυτό είναι άδικο. Πολύ αμερόληπτη βλέπω η διαχείριση....... Να φάνε ΟΛΟΙ μπαν όσοι έβρισαν
> 
> ...


αγαπητο χαος,

μια φιλικη συμβουλη απο εμενα. μη γραφεις κ πολλα ως χαος γιατι αργα η γρηγορα θα αυτοαποκαλυφθεις. θελω να πω οτι το καθε μελος που εχει εδω μεσα 500 η 1000 η 2000 μνμ εχει ενα υφος, το οποιο πολλες φορες δεν ειναι καθολου ευκολο να αποβληθει κ να υιοθετηθει καποιο αλλο υφος με επιτυχια.

επιπλεον δεν ειναι κ πολλοι οι υποψηφιοι ενοχοι, σωστα? ειναι 4 ατομα ολα κ ολα.

εκτος αν θες να πιστεψω οτι εισαι καινουργιος. αυτο δεν εχει πιθανοτητα ουτε 1 στο εκατομμυριο. εισαι καινουργιος κ δεν εχεις ιδεα απο το φορουμ κ τα ατομα που συχναζουν κ απεχτησες κ εμπαθεια με την λαιτ, που σου ηταν μια τελειως αγνωστη. οχι, αυτο δεν γινεται.

γνωριζεστε πολυ καλα, κ εχεις φαει κ εσυ το κολλλημα σου.

αυτα!

ειπαμε, εχω διαβασει πανω απο 40 αγκαθες στα εφηβικα μου χρονια!  :Wink:

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

Με συγχωρείτε και με όλο το θάρρος! Μιας και βλέπω το θάρρος σας για ένα μικρό δείγμα... αυτοκριτικής - χαριτολογώντας το λέω - χαρακτηρίζοντας τον εαυτό σας... απελπιστικά ορθολογιστή, επιτρέψατέ μου να με χαρακτηρίσω ως... απελπιστικά αντικειμενική. Προς Θεού, όχι τόσο πολύ αλλά μου άρεσε η έκφραση που χρησιμοποιήσατε.
Χμμ... μη με ρωτάτε να σας πω εγώ για ποιούς λόγους απεχώρησαν όλα αυτά τα μέλη γιατί δε γνωρίζω και δε μιλώ για λογαριασμό άλλων. Πέραν όσων δήλωσαν δημόσια κάποια πράματα. Δε μπλέκουμε σε κανέναν ατέρμονο κύκλο, κλείνει εδώ από πλευράς μου. 
Καλό βράδυ σε όλους!

----------


## sabb

Αγαπητή..απελπιστικά αντικειμενική, θα μου επιτρέψετε να σας πω πως η ..αντικειμενικότητα σας μπάζει - σε 10000 μηνύματα του login Κρίνο δεν βρήκατε έστω κι ένα για να συμφωνήσετε και μη μου πείτε πως σε όσα νοερά συμφωνήσατε, συμμετείχατε στο θρέντ για να ενισχύσετε την διατυπωμένη άποψη. Αν συνέβαινε κάτι τέτοιο, να είστε σίγουρη πως θα εξέλιπε οποιαδήποτε υπόνοια εμπάθειας - αλήθεια για ποιο λόγο πιστεύετε πως κάποιος άγνωστος σας διαδικτυακά όπως εγώ, αποκόμισε μια τέτοια εντύπωση από το στίγμα σας μέσα στο φόρουμ ?

Δεν ρώτησα εσάς για τα μέλη που αποχώρησαν, οι δηλώσεις τους είναι δημόσια αναρτημένες και η ερώτηση μου ήταν καθαρά ρητορική.

Καλό βράδυ επίσης σας εύχομαι....

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> 
> Σήμερα ανακαλύπτω πως ο chaos ή όπως στο καλό τον λένε , ταυτίζεται με τον Κρίνο, ή έτσι θέλουν να πιστεύουν η LemonTree , η Ρέμεντι , η Δώρα, με τα πολλά ψιλοπείστηκε και η Light...


εγω παλι πιστευω οτι ο τελευταιος πιθανος ειναι ο κρινος! (ετσι για να τονωσω το μυστηριο!)

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> .....ίσως - να αντιληφθείτε πως οι απόψεις μου είναι απελπιστικά ορθολογικές και δεν άγονται και φέρονται απ\' το θυμικό μου..
> 
> ......Για ποιο λόγο λέτε πως στα 50 μου θα έκανα κάτι τέτοιο, αν όχι από ανάγκη ευθυκρισίας ?


ισως εχεις παρατηρησει οτι οι αναγκες μας και οι προθεσεις μας, οδηγουν συχνα σε τελειως αντιθετα αποτελεσματα....
κατα τη γνωμη μου ολο σου το προηγουμενο ποστ κατοικει στην αντιπερα οχθη της ευθυκρισιας
το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν θελω να σε πεισω γι αυτο γιατι ειχες καθε δυνατοτητα να διαμορφωσεις μια αλλη αποψη , καθως ολοι τα ιδια κειμενα εχουμε στην διαθεση μας, αλλα εσυ διαμορφωσες αυτην....
κρατα την..
αυτο που θα σε παρακαλεσω ειναι να μην χρησιμοποιεις το ονομα μου για ανακριβειες.

ποτε δεν ειπα οτι ειναι ο κρινο ο \"νεος\"
ειπα ξεκαθαρα οτι ειναι ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ενα απο τα ελαχιστα διαδυκτιακα φιλαρακαια της λμπ, οποτε θα ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ να ειναι και ο κρινο, οπως και 3 αλλα ατομα....

θα ηθελα να αμβλυνω την πικρια σου αλλα εισαι τοσο αλλου σε σχεση μεεμνα που δεν θα προσπαθησω.
θα σου δωσω μονο μια αφορμη σκεψης
για πιοο λογο αναφερεις τις αποχωρησεις με τοσο πονο?
προσωπικα πιστευω οτι καλως εγιναν κι οτι σε καθε μια ξεχωριστη περιπτωση, το φορουμ εκανε περισσοτερο κακο παρα καλο....
αποδειξη το οτι , οσοι αισθανθηκαν οτι τελικα χρειαζεται να συμμετεχσουν,επανηρθαν, ειτε μονιμα ειτε περιστασιακα...
και να εισαι σιγουρος οτι αυτο θα κανουν και στο μελλον.

δεν εχω αλλο χρονο στην διαθεση μου για σενα σημερα, εκτος αν εχεις και κατι ενδιαφερον να πουμε
καλο βραδυ να εχεις  :Smile: 

παντα φιλικα

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sabb_
> .....ίσως - να αντιληφθείτε πως οι απόψεις μου είναι απελπιστικά ορθολογικές και δεν άγονται και φέρονται απ\' το θυμικό μου..
> 
> ......Για ποιο λόγο λέτε πως στα 50 μου θα έκανα κάτι τέτοιο, αν όχι από ανάγκη ευθυκρισίας ?
> ...


Σ\' ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο που μου διέθεσες, υποκλίνομαι στη μεγαθυμία σου...

Δεν ξέρω αν σου φανεί κάτι ενδιαφέρον, απλά να συμφωνήσω μαζί σου πως πράγματι διαθέτουμε παρασάγγες διαφορετική περί ευθυκρισίας αντίληψη, μια και δεν έχω κανενός είδους εμμονή στο να δικαιώνω ή να αδικώ κατά το πως βολεύει τον δικό μου εσωτερικό κόσμο τους άλλους.
Δεν κολλάω σε πρόσωπα, πως το λένε...
Αυτό σου μοιάζει εσένα σαν συμπάθεια προς τον Κρίνο ? Μέχρι πριν πέσει στην αντίληψη μου το πόστ με το οποίο σκυλόβρισες την nature , δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα να συνομιλώ μαζί σου. Όταν είδα τα αίσχη που είχες γράψει, αποφάσισα να μην συμμετέχω ενεργά για ένα σημαντικό χρονικό διάστημα στο φόρουμ για λόγους που είχαν να κάνουν με την δική μου αισθητική. Αυτή τη στιγμή που συνομιλούμε , είναι κατά παράβαση των δικών μου αξιών και συμβαίνει περιστασιακά και μόνο, όσο για να μπουν κάποια πράγματα στη θέση τους....

Δεν αναφέρομαι με κανένα παράπονο στις αποχωρήσεις των διαφόρων μελών . Η μνεία στα πρόσωπα τους έχει να κάνει μόνο προς ενίσχυση της επιχειρηματολογίας μου , πως βάσει των δηλώσεων τους, ο Κρίνος δεν είχε σχέση με την αποχώρηση τους - μάλλον θα έλεγα πως υπήρξε συμπαραστάτης τους και αντίθετος στην παραβατική συμπεριφορά άλλων μελών προς αυτούς ( petran vs weird - remedy + θεοφανία vs nature).

Τέλος, ευελπιστώ να μη βρεις άλλο χρόνο για μένα, θα με ανάγκαζες να παραβώ τις αρχές μου εκ νέου - κι αυτό είναι κακό για σένα, πίστεψε με...

Πάντα φιλικά....

----------


## elis

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by chaostheoryisthesolution_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


βασικα και εγω πιστευω οτι ο χαοσ αργα η γρηγορα θα αποκαλυφθει αν συνεχισει ετσι αλλα πραγματικα τι νομιζετε οτι θα γινει ετσι και αποκαλυφθει παλι τα ιδια δε θα εχουμε θα αρχισουν τα βρισιδια και η αποκαλυψη προσωπικων πληροφοριων το γνωστο αφου πεφτω θα παρω μαζι μου οσουσ μπορω η διαχειριση θα κοιταει αυτο θα κρατησει 2-3 μερεσ θα γινει πανικοσ θα σταματησει μπορει να ξαναρχισει μετα απο λιγο καιρο με αλλα νικ και οι παλιοτεροι πιστευω θα μπορουν να προβλεψουν με περισσοτερη ακριβεια το πωσ θα παει σε σημειο που να βαριουνται εγω ειμαι και φρεσκοσ δε ξερω και πολλα

----------


## Χάιντι

\'Οσον αφορά το μπαν και τις προειδοποιήσεις, ήθελα

να ρωτήσω τελικά με τις προειδοποιήσεις τί γίνεται θα τις έχουμε για πάντα σβήνουν ποτέ?θα έχουμε πάντα 

&lt;= τα 3 αυτά κόκκινα κουτάκια? :Frown: 

Που ειλικρινά πιστεύω ότι τα 3 ήταν υπερβολή ένα και πολύ ήτανε για μένα τουλάχιστουν.

----------


## Χάιντι

\'Aσχετο με το όλο το παραπάνω θέμα για το ποιος είναι ο χαος,




> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> .... η Λου....


ήθελα να πω ότι

υπάρχει μία κοπέλα που ανασκαλίζει παλιά θέματα και φαίνεται πονηρή και καχύποπτη γιατί δεν πήρε καμία προειδοποίηση?

και τα βγάζει και στην επιφάνεια δλδ λέει εσύ έγραψες αυτό με το τάδε όνομα ήσουνα κλπ

σε αυτήν την περίπτωση νομίζω ότι η διαχείριση δεν ήταν αμερόληπτη επειδή η κοπέλα στο παρελθόν έγραψε 100 ωραία πόστ η διαχείριση δεν πρέπει να κάνει χάρες 

Άποψή μου..

----------


## Χάιντι

και που είναι η Θεοφανία να δει ότι τελικά δεν ήμουν και η πιο ηλίθια τουλάχιστον εδώ μέσα..

χάλια είμαι και γώ ...αλλά υπάρχουν και χειρότερα :Frown: 

θα κάνω υπομονή μήπως και ...ξεστιγματιστώ από τα κόκκινα τετραγωνάκια... :Frown:

----------


## RainAndWind

Janet,γιατί δεν έχεις το θάρρος της γνώμης σου;Μέσα σε δέκα λεπτά άλλαξες το μήνυμά σου τρεις τέσσερις φορές.Όμως,ανέφερες τη Lou πριν.Για ποιο λόγο το έσβησες αυτό που έγραψες αλλά αφήνεις την υπόνοια να σέρνεται;

Αντίθετα από τη δική σου ερμηνεία της πονηριάς,θεωρώ τη δική σου κίνηση πονηρή και όχι της Lou,η οποία εκφράζεται με ντομπροσύνη και επιχειρήματα.
Και επίσης επειδή εσύ πήρες προειδοποιήσεις πρέπει να ψάξεις να βρεις και άλλους να πάρουν για να νιώσεις καλύτερα;Tι είναι πάλι αυτό,να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα;

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Janet,γιατί δεν έχεις το θάρρος της γνώμης σου;Μέσα σε δέκα λεπτά άλλαξες το μήνυμά σου τρεις τέσσερις φορές.Όμως,ανέφερες τη Lou πριν.Για ποιο λόγο το έσβησες αυτό που έγραψες αλλά αφήνεις την υπόνοια να σέρνεται;
> 
> Αντίθετα από τη δική σου ερμηνεία της πονηριάς,θεωρώ τη δική σου κίνηση πονηρή και όχι της Lou,η οποία εκφράζεται με ντομπροσύνη και επιχειρήματα.
> Και επίσης επειδή εσύ πήρες προειδοποιήσεις πρέπει να ψάξεις να βρεις και άλλους να πάρουν για να νιώσεις καλύτερα;Tι είναι πάλι αυτό,να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα;


Εγώ δεν νομίζω ότι είμαι δεν πονηρή είδα κάτι που δεν είναι σωστό...κατα την άποψή μου...και έκανα μία παρατήρηση...για την ευρυθμη λειτουργία του φορουμ.

Επίσης αυτό που είπες με την κατσίκα του γείτονα....ε δεν είμαι τέτοιος άνθρωπος.

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by janet_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> .... η Λου....
> 
> 
> ...


αυτος ειναι ο λογος που δεν πηρα προειδοποιηση? το οτι εγραψα 100 ωραια ποστ? η μηπως επειδη σε γενικες γραμμες δεν παραβαινω τους κανονες του φορουμ?

δλδ τι θελεις να πεις, το οτι παρεθεσα ενα λινκ οτι υπαρχει ενα νικ δεσποινα, ειναι παρανομο? ναι, υπαρχει, κ οποιος θελει το βρισκει στην λιστα μελων με μια απλη αναζητηση, οπως μπορει να βρει οποιοδηποτε αλλο ψευδωνυμο.

τωρα το αν αυτο το νικ ανηκει οντως σε εσενα, αυτο δεν μπορω να το γνωριζω με βεβαιοτητα, απλα μοιαζατε απελπιστικα. υποθεση εκανα. απο εκει κ περα νομιζω οτι μονη σου αυτοαποκαλυφθηκες.

δλδ ρε τζανετ, εσυ με τα 100 νικ, δεν εισαι παρα των νομων του φορουμ, εγω ειμαι που ποσταρα εκεινο το λινκ. μαστα. τι αλλο θα ακουσω. σωστα, δεν φταιει αυτος που κλεβει στην ουρα, φταιει αυτος που δεν τον ανεχεται κ του κανει παρατηρηση να μην κλεβει...

δλδ ρε τζανετ, οταν κατι φαινεται, πρεπει να υποκρινομαστε κ τους ηλιθιους? επισης κ αλλα ατομα σου εχουν κανει παρατηρηση για αυτο το θεμα (ακομα κ ο πετραν που τον συμπαθουσες :P)

κ για το ποιος ειναι πονηρος κ καχυποπτος ρωτα πρωτα τον εαυτο σου. εσυ που εχεις τους μυστικους σου λογους να μπαινεις σχεδον καθε φορα με αλλο νικ.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by janet_
> και που είναι η Θεοφανία να δει ότι τελικά δεν ήμουν και η πιο ηλίθια τουλάχιστον εδώ μέσα..
> 
> χάλια είμαι και γώ ...αλλά υπάρχουν και χειρότερα


Τζάνετ...τα κόκκινα κουτάκια δεν προκύπτουν από διαγωνισμό ηλιθιότητας αλλά από το πόσες φορές παραβίασε κάποιος τους όρους χρήσης.
Επειδή μου είναι δύσκολο να διαβάσω και τις 59 (!) σελίδες της διαμάχης και σίγουρα δεν θα έβγαζα άκρη καθώς τα μισά μνμ είναι κοκκινισμένα, προτιμώ να μη πάρω καμία θέση. 
Εύχομαι όλη αυτή η βαβουρα να σταματήσει εδώ και να ξαναβρεί το φόρουμ την ίδια ηρεμία που είχε πριν φύγουμε για διακοπές.

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> αυτος ειναι ο λογος που δεν πηρα προειδοποιηση? το οτι εγραψα 100 ωραια ποστ? η μηπως επειδη σε γενικες γραμμες δεν παραβαινω τους κανονες του φορουμ?
> 
> δλδ τι θελεις να πεις, το οτι παρεθεσα ενα λινκ οτι υπαρχει ενα νικ δεσποινα, ειναι παρανομο? ναι, υπαρχει, κ οποιος θελει το βρισκει στην λιστα μελων με μια απλη αναζητηση, οπως μπορει να βρει οποιοδηποτε αλλο ψευδωνυμο.
> 
> τωρα το αν αυτο το νικ ανηκει οντως σε εσενα, αυτο δεν μπορω να το γνωριζω με βεβαιοτητα, απλα μοιαζατε απελπιστικα. υποθεση εκανα. απο εκει κ περα νομιζω οτι μονη σου αυτοαποκαλυφθηκες.
> 
> δλδ ρε τζανετ, εσυ με τα 100 νικ, δεν εισαι παρα των νομων του φορουμ, εγω ειμαι που ποσταρα εκεινο το λινκ. μαστα. τι αλλο θα ακουσω. σωστα, δεν φταιει αυτος που κλεβει στην ουρα, φταιει αυτος που δεν τον ανεχεται κ του κανει παρατηρηση να μην κλεβει...
> 
> ...



δεν μπορώ να τα βγάλω πέρα μαζί σου ειλικρινά...

----------


## Lou!

(τζανετ)

κοιτα πρεπει να φυγω.

αν θελεις εξηγησε μου που ειναι η πονηρια να το λυσουμε το θεμα. γιατι ουτε εγω μπορω να σε καταλαβω ειλικρινα.

----------


## Χάιντι

Εντάξει βρε κορίτσια Λου και Ρέιν....το σκέφτηκα....και.....κατάλαβα και σας ζητάω..... συγνώμη για αυτά που είπα παραπάνω..

----------


## Lou!

τεσπα, τζανετ δεν υπαρχει θεμα παραξηγησης απο μενα! (ο,τι θες ρωτα, αν θελεις παντως).

ευχαριστω κ την ρειν για το support!  :Smile: 

ας μην κανουμε θεμα εκ του μη οντως παντως.

----------


## Χάιντι

Λου πάντως έχω να πω ότι όλα τα ποστς σου σχεδόν είναι φανταστικά, δεν έχεις παραβεί σχεδόν ποτέ τους κανόνες του φόρουμ είσαι πολύ σωστή. Μπράβο!!!

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

Originally posted by \'NikosD.\':

\'... Με αφορμή ΌΛΕΣ τις παρεκτροπές που παρατηρούνται στο φόρουμ, αποφασίσαμε να τοποθετήσουμε ένα σύστημα προειδοποιήσεων στα μηνύματα/χρήστες που παραβιάζουν τον κανονισμό του φόρουμ.
Στις 5 προειδοποιήσεις το μέλος θα αποκλείεται από το φόρουμ για 5 ημέρες. Σε περίπτωση επανάληψης, θα αποκλείεται οριστικά.
Το σύστημα αυτό θα τοποθετηθεί και θα δοκιμαστεί τις επόμενες ημέρες -καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων-.
Ανοίγω το θέμα για τυχόν σχόλια και προτάσεις.
Ευχαριστώ...\'

.................................................. .................................................. ............

Originally posted by \'strangerinthenight\':

\'... Εγω ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΗΚΑ απο το φορουμ,
ακριβως για το λογο οτι ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ διαχειριση η και οταν υπηρξε ηταν ΜΕΡΟΛΗΠΤΙΚΗ απο χιλιομετρα...\'

\'... Γιατι οταν ΈΦΑΓΑ ΜΠΑΝ, εδω ηταν η διαχειριση και εκανε τον κινεζο....
(και να του εμοιαζε ρε γμτ, να πω παει στο διαολο.....)
Η απαντηση σε αυτο ειναι,
ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗ...\'

\'... αν και κλωστηδον οπως λες, ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΓΡΑΦΩ...\'

\'... Νικολα ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΞΙΟΛΥΠΗΤΟΣ, τους λογους τους γνωριζεις καλυτερα απο εμενα...\'


.................................................. .................................................. ............

Originally posted by \'strangerinthenight\' προς \'DEMGAL23\':

\'... απλα με το βρισιδι δεν προσθετεις κατι, σε οτιδηποτε.
ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΙΖΕΙΣ ΔΕ ΜΕΙΩΝΕΙΣ...\'

\'... Μεχρι τοτε θα εισαι ενας μαλακας μονο και μονο
γιατι ΕΠΑΙΖΕΣ ΜΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ...\'

.................................................. .................................................. ..........

Originally posted by \'strangerinthenight\':

\'... Δεν δεχομαι επ\' ουδενι να θιγονται ετσι ΨΥΧΙΚΑ ΝΟΣΟΥΝΤΕΣ.
περα απο αυτο Η ΛΑΙΤ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤΙΚΗ ΓΝΩΣΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΩ...\'

\'... Εαν βρεθει ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΥΠΟΣ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΡΤΥΡΕΣ, η διαδικασια ειναι πολυ ευκολη και απλη...\'

.................................................. .................................................. ...........


Η... \'βοήθεια\' προς το ψυχικώς νόσων άτομο ακολουθεί εδώ:

22/8, στις 10:09 π.μ.

Παράθεση:
Originally posted by lightbluepath

\'... Δεν έληξε είπες κάτι πολύ σοβαρό και παίζεται μια φιλία μου εμένα. Να ξέρω σίγουρα...\' 

\'... ξερεις εσυ απο φιλια?
που την εμαθες βρε ηλιθια?
που η μονη φιλη που ειχες και εχεις πραγματικα ειναι η οθονη σου?
Εχεις δοκιμασει ποτε σου να βγεις εξω κια να περπατησεις,
και να βρεις ενα ανθρωπο να του πεις, γεια σου θελω να γινουμε φιλοι?
Τολμας να το κανεις αυτο?
Μεσα στην πηχτη βλακεια που σε δερνει,
κανεις φιλιες μεσω μιας οθονης και ετσι τις διαλυεις....
Η μονη που νομιζει οτι εχει φιλους εισαι εσυ και κανεις αλλος.
Αλλα επειδη αρκετα εχεις μπλεχτει στα ποδια μου,
ελπιζω να με εχεις κανει μπλοκ για να μην εχω την ατυχια να ξαναδω τα ηλιθια Α σου.
Παρε την αρρωστια σου και τραβα παραπερα να χαλαρωσουμε.
Και επειδη σου αρεσει να παρερμηνευεις, η ψυχωση σου ΔΕΝ ειναι το προβλημα σου αλλα το μυαλο που κουβαλας....
Σου εχω δυσαρεστα νεα, για το μυαλο αυτο, δεν υπαρχουν χαπια με αυτο θα πορευεσαι...\'

.................................................. .................................................. ...........

Αγαπητέ κε διαχειριστά. Το τελευταίο μου ποστ ήταν στις 23/8. Προσωπικά μ\' αρέσει το κόκκινο χρώμα, μου ταιριάζει μιας κι έχω λευκή επιδερμίδα και μαύρα μαλλιά. Με τη διαφορά ότι σας έστειλα χθες το απόγεμα ένα προσωπικό μήνυμα για να με διαγράψετε. Αν το είχατε κάνει, δε θα είχα κάποιο λόγο να σας γράφω και δημόσια. 
Δεν αμφιβάλλω για την ορθότητα της κρίσης σας, επομένως παίρνω τη δική μου και φεύγω. 
Αν σας είναι εύκολο, μιας και με απαξιώσατε με το να αγνοήσετε το ιδιωτικό μήνυμα, προχωρήστε στην διαδικασία. Δε σας ζήτησα να με προσέξετε, να με διαγράψετε σας ζήτησα. Ελπίζω να μη με απαξιώσετε και δημοσίως.

Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by TheYellowLemonTree_
> Δε σας ζήτησα να με προσέξετε, να με διαγράψετε σας ζήτησα.


μαλλον να σε προσεξει ζητησες. δυσκολευομαι να κατανοησω το νοημα της διαγραφης, αφου πολυ απλα μπορεις να μην ξαναανοιξεις ποτε την ιστοσελιδα του e-psy στον browser σου. επισης αν με τη διαγραφη σου, εμμεσα θελεις να ασκησεις αρνητικη κριτικη για το φορουμ, φυσικα κ μπορεις να το κανεις με αμεσο τροπο, γραφοντας κειμενο, δεν ειναι αναγκη να τεθει θεμα διαγραφης.

----------


## Χάιντι

\"Αγαπητέ κε διαχειριστά. Το τελευταίο μου ποστ ήταν στις 23/8. Προσωπικά μ\' αρέσει το κόκκινο χρώμα, μου ταιριάζει μιας κι έχω λευκή επιδερμίδα και μαύρα μαλλιά. Με τη διαφορά ότι σας έστειλα χθες το απόγεμα ένα προσωπικό μήνυμα για να με διαγράψετε. Αν το είχατε κάνει, δε θα είχα κάποιο λόγο να σας γράφω και δημόσια. 
Δεν αμφιβάλλω για την ορθότητα της κρίσης σας, επομένως παίρνω τη δική μου και φεύγω. 
Αν σας είναι εύκολο, μιας και με απαξιώσατε με το να αγνοήσετε το ιδιωτικό μήνυμα, προχωρήστε στην διαδικασία. Δε σας ζήτησα να με προσέξετε, να με διαγράψετε σας ζήτησα. Ελπίζω να μη με απαξιώσετε και δημοσίως.

Σας ευχαριστώ. \"





H TheYellowLemonTree είναι η Alobar. Αφού ήταν διαγραμμένη μετά γιατί μπήκε με άλλο νικ και ζητά πάλι διαγραφή?:P lol

Παράξενο...αλήθεια.

Eγώ έχω καλή γνώμη για το φόρουμ πάντως και όλα τα παιδιά είναι πολύ καλά και συμφωνώ με τις προειδοποιήσεις που δόθηκαν στα άτομα που δόθηκαν(αν και γω πιστεύω ότι πήρα πολλές). Αυτά θα έλεγα αν με ρωτούσατε βέβαια στο παρελθόν κάποια άτομα βρίσαν με χειρότερο τρόπο και αυτή την στιγμή δεν είναι διαγραμμένα ούτε έχουν καμμία προειδοποίηση.

----------


## John11

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> Δεν έχει πέσει σε καμία περίπτωση στη δική μου αντίληψη τουλάχιστον , από τη μεριά του Κρίνο, το υβρεολόγιο που έσυρε κάποτε η Ρέμεντυ στην ...


Αν θες να συνεχίσεις να έχεις ευθυκρισία, θα πρέπει να ξεχάσεις την έννοια της σύγκρισης ή/και της &lt;δεν μπορώ να βρω την κατάλληλη λέξη, ας την πει κάποιος&gt;. Γιατί αλλιώς θα καταντήσουμε να ψάχνουμε -σαν στην πολιτική- το ποιός είναι λιγότερο κλέφτης.





> Δεν έχει πέσει σε καμία περίπτωση στη δική μου αντίληψη τουλάχιστον , από τη μεριά του Κρίνο, το υβρεολόγιο που έσυρε κάποτε η Ρέμεντυ στην nature , και το οποίο υβρεολόγιο ήταν κατά πολύ χειρότερο απ\' όσα χείριστα ξεστόμισε ο demgal αυτές τις μέρες... Εκείνο το μήνυμα - που τέθηκε σε γνώση μου εκ των υστέρων - ήταν κι η αφορμή να σταματήσω να ποστάρω για δεύτερη φορά στο φόρουμ. Κανενός το αυτί τότε δεν ίδρωσε, η διαχείριση ήταν απροκάλυπτα επιεικής στη Ρέμεντι, όλα καλά όλα ανθηρά...


Kαλό είναι κάποιος να παραθέτει και τις αντίστοιχες πληροφρίες, π.χ. ένα link, ένα copy. Έτσι θα είναι μια πραγματική πληροφόρηση και δεν θα επιδέχεται πίστεις. Σωστά; Δηλαδή εσύ λες, η Ρεμ που τότε έβρισε, κλπ, κλπ, αλλά μόνο όσοι τότε πρόσεξαν το μήνυμα είναι γνώστες, οι άλλοι όχι. Έτσι οι άλλοι θα πρέπει να πιστέψουν ή να μην πιστέψουν. Αντίθετα διαβάζοντας -αυτό που περιγράφεις- βλέπουμε και έχουμε *προσωπική* άποψη.

Μπορεί αυτά που ζητάω να είναι κουραστικά, αλλά χρειάζονται.

----------


## John11

A! κάτι ακόμα που ξέχασα. Λες:

&gt; Πιστεύετε πως όσα λέω, πηγάζουν από υπερασπιστική μου διάθεση προς τον Κρίνο ?

Η απάντηση είναι όχι δεν θες να υπερασπιστείς τον Κρίνο. Αλλά, αν το καλοεξετάσει κανείς αυτό κάνεις! Εξηγώ:
Ο κρίνο σαν strangeinthenight έγραψε:

ξερεις εσυ απο φιλια?
που την εμαθες βρε ηλιθια?
που η μονη φιλη που ειχες και εχεις πραγματικα ειναι η οθονη σου?
Εχεις δοκιμασει ποτε σου να βγεις εξω κια να περπατησεις,
και να βρεις ενα ανθρωπο να του πεις, γεια σου θελω να γινουμε φιλοι?
Τολμας να το κανεις αυτο?
Μεσα στην πηχτη βλακεια που σε δερνει,
κανεις φιλιες μεσω μιας οθονης και ετσι τις διαλυεις....
Η μονη που νομιζει οτι εχει φιλους εισαι εσυ και κανεις αλλος.
Αλλα επειδη αρκετα εχεις μπλεχτει στα ποδια μου,
ελπιζω να με εχεις κανει μπλοκ για να μην εχω την ατυχια να ξαναδω τα ηλιθια Α σου.
Παρε την αρρωστια σου και τραβα παραπερα να χαλαρωσουμε.
Και επειδη σου αρεσει να παρερμηνευεις, η ψυχωση σου ΔΕΝ ειναι το προβλημα σου αλλα το μυαλο που κουβαλας....
Σου εχω δυσαρεστα νεα, για το μυαλο αυτο, δεν υπαρχουν χαπια με αυτο θα πορευεσαι...
(Σημείωση, μην το συγκρίνεις, ειπώθηκαν και άλλα μη υγιή από αλλους -τώρα ή στο παρελθόν-, αλλά δεν τα κουβεντιάζουμε τώρα).

Το μήνυμα έχει σβηστεί, έτσι δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω link.
Aν το διαβάσει κανείς αρκετά προσκετικά θα δει πρώτα απ\' όλα έντονο εγωϊσμό.
Μετά θα σκεφτώ ότι οι άνθρωποι επιτιθέμεθα όταν χρειάζεται να υπερασπίσουμε κάποιο συμφέρον μας ή κάποιο κτήμα μας. 
Αναρωτιέμαι τι υπερασπίζεται; Σίγουρα θα υπάρχει κάτι που ίσως και να μην το γνωρίζω. Αλλά όταν ένας άνθρωπος σε *12.000 μηνύματά του?* υποστηρίζει ότι δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα, κάνει τόσο *σφοδρή* επίθεση για να υπερασπιστεί κάτι, θα δω ότι *έχει πρόβλημα*. Όταν λοιπόν ισχυρίζεται ότι δεν έχει, ή λέει ψέματα στους άλλους ή έχει άγνοια της κατάστασής του.


&gt;Για ποιο λόγο λέτε πως στα 50 μου θα έκανα κάτι τέτοιο, αν όχι από ανάγκη ευθυκρισίας ?

Η ανάγκη σου για ευθυκρισία είναι εμφανής. Όχι μόνο εδώ αλλά και σε άλλα μηνύματα. Όμως η ανάγκη για ευθυκρισία δεν είναι απαραίτητα ευθυκρισία. Όπως και η ανάγκη για ελευθερία δεν είναι ελευθερία.


[Edit]Όλο ξεχνάω! Θέλω να σε ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζεις τον λόγο που αρχικά είχε αποκλειστεί ο Krino;
.

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by John11_
> [Αν θες να συνεχίσεις να έχεις ευθυκρισία, θα πρέπει να ξεχάσεις την έννοια της σύγκρισης ή/και της &lt;δεν μπορώ να βρω την κατάλληλη λέξη, ας την πει κάποιος&gt;. Γιατί αλλιώς θα καταντήσουμε να ψάχνουμε -σαν στην πολιτική- το ποιός είναι λιγότερο κλέφτης.


Άλλος ένας που βάλθηκε να αναλώνει άσκοπα φαιά ουσία για έναν στόχο - άστοχο... Την διαδικτυακή διαπόμπευση - χωρίς δικαίωμα απάντησης μια που έχει αποκλειστεί από την κοινότητα - του login Κρίνο !! 

Χοντρό κόλλημα , μα την αλήθεια...

Για να τελειώνουμε μ\'αυτή την ιστορία, μια που ούτε έχω την διάθεση, ούτε τον χρόνο για να παριστάνω τον δικηγόρο του Κρίνο απέναντι σε όσους και όσες λειτουργούν με ή χωρίς εμπάθεια απέναντι του ή έχουν να του προσάψουν παραβατική συμπεριφορά ....

Αγαπητέ φίλε John11, απομονώνεις επιλεκτικά φράσεις μου για να επιχειρηματολογήσεις σε κάτι που εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν διακρίνω για ποιο λόγο θα έπρεπε να κάνεις..Να βγάλεις εμένα ψεύτη , υποκριτή ? Να αμφισβητήσεις την περί δικαίου αντίληψη μου ? Έχεις διαβάσει άλλα πόστ μου ? Έχεις μπορέσει να βγάλεις εικόνα από το στίγμα μου εδώ μέσα και συμπέρανες τι αλήθεια για μένα ? 
Έχω γνωρίσει διά ζώσης τον Κρίνο, αλλά δεν είμαι κολλητός του, όπως δεν είμαι κολλητός με ΚΑΝΕΝΑ στο Διαδίκτυο, παρ\' όλο που διαθέτω δικό μου blog και οι διαδικτυακές φιλίες ίσως να αποτελούσαν υπόβαθρο μεγαλύτερης αναγνωσιμότητας. Ωστόσο ασχολούμαι με το blogging περισσότερο για να ικανοποιήσω κάποιες πτυχές του εσωτερικού μου κόσμου, παρά για να αποκτώ φιλίες - λυκοφιλίες. Στο ποστ που απομόνωσες όσα νόμιζες πως έπρεπε να απομονώσεις γράφω επίσης :




> _Originally posted by sabb_
> 
> Τέλος, να επισημάνω σε ορισμένα μέλη , πως να ρίχνουμε ευθύνες για οτιδήποτε συμβαίνει στο φόρουμ, στον Κρίνο ή Δημήτρη ή strangerinthenight , αδικεί όλους εμάςε τους υπολοίπους που διαθέτουμε (ελπίζω...) κάποιο επίπεδο ευθυκρισίας ή εν πάσι περιπτώσει την επιθυμία να μην θέλουμε να αδικήσουμε κανένα. Ο Δημήτρης έκανε την αυτοκριτική του και πιστεύω πως για κάποιες συμπεριφορές του εδώ μέσα έχει μετανοιώσει. 
> 
> ....Η nature απηύδυσε κι αποχώρησε κι η Ρεμ είναι εδώ να εμπαθεί - μαζί με την LemonTree - κατά του Κρίνο. Μαζί τους, κι όλοι όσοι υπέστησαν στο παρελθόν την σκωπτική, ειρωνική , παραβατική του συμπεριφορά (που παραδέχτηκε κι ο ίδιος) αν θέλετε . Την εμμονή του να αναλώνεται για πολύ χρόνο στο φόρουμ και να εμπλέκεται σε θρέντς που θα ήταν καλύτερο για εκείνον, να μείνει αμέτοχος.... 
> Σήμερα ανακαλύπτω πως ο chaos ή όπως στο καλό τον λένε , ταυτίζεται με τον Κρίνο, ή έτσι θέλουν να πιστεύουν η LemonTree , η Ρέμεντι , η Δώρα, με τα πολλά ψιλοπείστηκε και η Light...
> 
> Ο Κρίνος δεν είναι πια εδώ, η διαχείριση απ\' ότι φαίνεται επέστρεψε, έχω ωστόσο την αμυδρά εντύπωση πως το να μάθουμε να συζητάμε χωρίς εμπάθεια, προκαταλήψεις, ισότιμα και ισόνομα, απαιτεί πολύ χρόνο - και κόπο ακόμη - απ\' όλους μας...


Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, δεν λέω κάπου πως ο Κρίνος ήταν άγιος. Ο ίδιος έχει παραδεχτεί πως η συμπεριφορά του σε πολλές περιπτώσεις δεν ήταν η ενδεδειγμένη - ότι κι αν σημαίνει αυτό. Από το ποστ που παρέθεσες για την Lightbluepath, μέχρι πέραν των ορίων ειρωνεία απέναντι σε άλλα μέλη.

Αυτή η διαπίστωση μέχρι για τα όσα συμβαίνουν στο φόρουμ να είναι υπεύθυνος και υπαίτιος το login Κρίνο, νομίζω πως δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την αλήθεια και το μήνυμα μου έχει σαν προσανατολισμό την απομυθοποίηση μιας αρρωστημένης αντίληψης πως για όλα τα δεινά φταίνε οι άλλοι (και συγκεκριμένα ο Κρίνος) κι εμείς όλοι οι υπόλοιποι, οι άλλοι, είμαστε οι καλοί του έργου. Έχω γράψει επανειλημμένα, πως έστω κι αν κάποιοι δεν έχουν συμπεριφερθεί στους άλλους ισότιμα και ισόνομα, πριν σηκώσουμε το λάβαρο της άσπιλης συμπεριφοράς, να ρίξουμε πρώτα μια ματιά και στη δική μας καμπούρα, δεν λέω τίποτε λιγότερο, τίποτε περισσότερο...
Αυτό το νόημα είχε και η αναφορά μου στο πρόσωπο της Ρέμεντι και στο επίμαχο ποστ με το οποίο σκυλόβρισε το login Nature . Δεν μπορεί να εμφανίζεται κάποιος σαν τιμητής των ευπρεπών συμπεριφορών και δικαιομάχος, κι από την άλλη να έχει εφαρμόσει το άδικο βρίζοντας σαν χαμίνι. Επιμένω πως σε πολλές θέσεις έχω ταυτιστεί με την Ρέμεντι και στο 90% για να μην μπω παραπάνω , έχω έρθει σε αντιπαράθεση - μέχρι εκνευρισμού - με το login Nature. Αν θα έπρεπε να συμπαθώ την Ρέμεντι και να αντιπαθώ την Nature, θα έπρεπε λες να το είχα βουλωμένο, όταν υπέπεσε στην αντίληψη μου το ποστ - ύμνος στην ύβρι που η Ρέμεντι εξαπέλυσε ? Όχι φίλε μου, δεν είμαι έτσι. Με την ίδια λογική , όταν συνέβαινε ένα ολόκληρο φόρουμ να είναι ενάντια στη συμπεριφορά του Πάνος 12345 και να τον υπερασπίζονται ο Κρίνος και η Nature μόνο, επανήλθα από την οικειοθελή μου σιωπή, για να σταθώ απέναντι στο εν λόγω login και σε όσους υπεραμύνονταν της απαράδεκτης συμπεριφοράς του Πάνου, δηλαδή κατά της υπερβολικής μέχρι κολλήματος, εμμονής του Κρίνο και της Nature, να βγάζουν όλους τους άλλους εν αδίκω . Τα θυμάσαι όλα αυτά , πριν μου προσάψεις μεροληπτικότητα και αδικοκρισία ?

Όσο γαι το λινκ που ζητάς, δεν θα το βάλω, πρώτα απ\' όλα γιατί το πρωτότυπο μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τους διαχειριστές. Το ποστ είναι σωμένο σε άλλο θρέντ , στο οποίο ωστόσο και πάλι δεν θα σε παραπέμψω, δεν έχω ανάγκη να γίνω πιστευτός ή όχι, το μήνυμα μου αφορούσε την Ρέμεντι και αποκλειστικά αυτήν, και δεν έχω καμία πρόθεση να το κάνω εν είδει κουτσομπολίστικης διάθεσης . Άλλωστε δεν νομίζω πως η Ρέμεντι θα μπορούσε να αμφισβητήσει την ύπαρξη του, μια και γνωρίζει πολύ καλά πως υπάρχει \"σωμένο\". Αν φυσικά το κάνει με σκοπό να με αμφισβητήσει , εδώ είμαστε και πάλι....

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> 
> Το ποστ είναι σωμένο σε άλλο θρέντ , στο οποίο ωστόσο και πάλι δεν θα σε παραπέμψω, δεν έχω ανάγκη να γίνω πιστευτός ή όχι, το μήνυμα μου αφορούσε την Ρέμεντι και αποκλειστικά αυτήν, και δεν έχω καμία πρόθεση να το κάνω εν είδει κουτσομπολίστικης διάθεσης .


Μερικοί από μας το κάνουν όμως αυτό....να παραθέτουν ποστ και ολόκληρα θέματα για να αποδείξουν ότι δεν είναι ηλιθιοι....τεσπα τεσπα δεν το συνεχίζω γιατί τις προάλλες έπεσε καταλάθος στα χέρια μου ένα θέμα με τίτλο \" το μέλος Θεοφανία και η σεξουαλική μου ζωή\" από την nature που μου φάνηκε προκλητικό.

Επίσης έχω να πω στο sabb οτι έχει υποθεί το εξής από τον Niko D:
\"Λογικές του στυλ \"ο τάδε φώναξε περισσότερο, ο δείνα στο παρελθόν έβρισε χειρότερα, με αφήνουν αδιάφορο. Δεν έχουμε ζυγαριές και δεν σκοπεύουμε να αποκτήσουμε.\"

οπότε η όλη συζήτηση για τον αν έχουν μιλήσει με χειρότερο τρόπο κάποια μέλη στο παρελθόν μάλλον είναι αδιάφορο για την διαχείριση.

----------


## John11

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> Άλλος ένας που βάλθηκε να αναλώνει άσκοπα φαιά ουσία για έναν στόχο - άστοχο... 
> Χοντρό κόλλημα , μα την αλήθεια...


Aυτό είμαι σίγουρος ότι καταλαβαίνεις ότι είναι στη δική μου διακαιοδοσία. Μπορώ να ασχολούμαι με κάτι που θέλω εύστοχο ή άστοχο, χρήσιμο ή άχρηστο. Και αυτό που ίσως για σένα είναι άχρηστο για μένα να είναι χρήσιμο, ή και το ανάποδο. Εσύ μπορείς μόνο να επισημάνεις αν νομίζεις ότι είναι άχρηστο, ή και να επισημάνεις εξηγώντας και με επιχειρήματα. Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι παραπάνω. 




> Την διαδικτυακή διαπόμπευση - χωρίς δικαίωμα απάντησης μια που έχει αποκλειστεί από την κοινότητα - του login Κρίνο !!


Εδώ κάνεις απόλυτα λάθος. Δικαίωμα απάντησης έχει. Πρώτον ο krino από τη στγιμή που διαγράφηκε έχει μπει με τα nickname krin0, strangeinthenight και chaos... . Με το strangeinthenight υπάρχουν *255 μηνύματα* μέσα σε ένα μήνα (που μόνο αποκλεισμό δεν δείχνουν). Mπορεί ανά πάσα στιγμή να μπει με όποιο άλλο nikname θέλει και να γράφει όσα μηνύματα θέλει (για τουλάχιστον περίπου 3 μέρες!!). Έτσι δεν μπορώ να θεωρήσω ότι ο κρίνο είναι \"χωρίς διακαίωμα απάντησης\". ;-) 

Τα υπόλοιπα που έγραψες είναι τοσα πολλά που αδυνατώ να απαντήσω. Εγώ έθεσα μόνο 4 συγκεκριμένα πράγματα και 1 ερώτηση. Ούτε στην ερώτηση δεν απάντησες. Πώς θα ήθελες εγώ να απαντήσω στις δικές σου; Ή μήπως δεν είναι ερωτήσεις αλλά απλά άλλη μια αναφορά των ίδιων απόψεων.

Βρήκα τη λέξη: *συμψηφισμός*. Κόντευα να σκάσω χθες, δεν μπορούσα να τη θυμηθώ. Και σε αυτό το μήνυμα αναφέρεις ρεμεντυ κλπ. Θα πω απλά αυτό που σκέφτομαι και πολύ αναλυτικά:
1.. το να πεις στη ρέμεντυ πώς τολμάς αφού και εσύ, ..., κλπ, κλπ είναι κατανοητό.
2.. το να πεις ότι ο κρίνο έκανε αυτά τα καλά, κλπ, κλπ, και αυτό κατανοητό.
3.. το να πεις αφού η ρέμεντυ έκανε αυτό τότε του κρίνο είναι αμελητέο, είναι λάθος. Είναι συμψηφισμός και απέχει από την εθυκρισία. Ευθυκρισία είναι να πεις ο john11 έκοψε 30 δένδρα, ο κρίνο 8 και η ρέμεντυ 18. Αυτό είναι ευθυκρισία, δηλαδή απλά αυτό που συνέβη. 


&gt; Αυτή η διαπίστωση μέχρι για τα όσα συμβαίνουν στο φόρουμ να είναι υπεύθυνος 
&gt; και υπαίτιος το login Κρίνο, νομίζω πως δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την αλήθεια και 
&gt; το μήνυμα μου έχει σαν προσανατολισμό την απομυθοποίηση μιας αρρωστημένης 
&gt; αντίληψης πως για όλα τα δεινά φταίνε οι άλλοι (και συγκεκριμένα ο Κρίνος) 
&gt; κι εμείς όλοι οι υπόλοιποι, οι άλλοι, είμαστε οι καλοί του έργου. 

Αυτή η αντίληψη δεν είναι δική μου. 
Θα σου πω ένα ακραίο παράδειγμα, ακόμα και ο Χίτλερ δεν ήταν υπεύθυνος για τον παγκόσμιο πόλεμο. Ήταν υπεύθυνη μια ολόκληρη κοινωνία. 


&gt; Έχω γράψει επανειλημμένα, πως έστω κι αν κάποιοι δεν έχουν συμπεριφερθεί στους 
&gt; άλλους ισότιμα και ισόνομα, πριν σηκώσουμε το λάβαρο της άσπιλης συμπεριφοράς, 
&gt; να ρίξουμε πρώτα μια ματιά και στη δική μας καμπούρα, δεν λέω τίποτε λιγότερο, 
&gt; τίποτε περισσότερο...

Με βρίσκει απόλυτα σύμφωνο.

----------


## mariafound

Γιαννη πως εισαι σιγουρος; οτι ο χαος ειναι ο κρινο?,Καποια αποδειξη?εκτος αν ο κρινο μεταλλαχθηκε κ αλλαξε τον τροπο γραφης του κ σκεψης του

----------


## sabb

@Janet,
Τα περί σεξουαλικής ζωής των άλλων και το τι κάνει ο καθένας στην κρεβατοκάμαρα του, είναι ένα θέμα που δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει εδώ μέσα όχι μόνο σαν ευθεία αναφορά αλλά ούτε καν σαν υπόνοια . Δεν κατάλαβα τι θεωρείς προκλητικό στο θρέντ που έπεσε στα χέρια σου, αλλά ούτε και θα ήθελα να επεκταθούμε περισσότερο, είναι χρονοβόρο και ψυχοφθόρο το να μπούμε στη διαδικασία να αναλύσουμε τις διενέξεις, συμπάθειες και αντιπάθειες κάποιων εκ των μελών αναμεταξύ τους. Άλλωστε, δεν νομίζω πως κάτι τέτοιο θα προσέφερε κάτι παραπάνω στη συζήτηση. Όσο γι\' αυτό που λες στο τέλος, προφανώς και σήμερα δεν ενδιαφέρει την διαχείριση το τι έγινε στο παρελθόν σε θέματα συμπεριφοράς και θα ήμουν ο τελευταίος που θα ζητούσε την κεφαλή επί πίνακι κάποιου μέλους επειδή παραφέρθηκε κάπου, κάποτε . Έχω όμως την δικαίωμα να κατακρίνω τις επικρίσεις και να κρίνω τις διακρίσεις, με αφορμή συγκεκριμένες συμπεριφορές που έπεσαν στην αντίληψη μου. 
@John11,
Μπορείς να ασχολείσαι με ό,τι νομίζεις πως θα σου κάνει τη ζωή πιο ενδιαφέρουσα, έστω κι αν αυτό είναι κυνήγι μαγισσών. Διατηρώ το δικαίωμα της επισήμανσης στη συζήτηση που ανοίχτηκε - όπως ακριβώς μου το αναγνωρίζεις - αν και δεν χρησιμοποίησα τη λέξη \"άχρηστο-χρήσιμο\" , αλλά για \"στόχο - άστοχο\", η διαφορά μπορεί να φαίνεται αμελητέα αλλά είναι διακριτή.
Στην ερώτηση σου που λες πως δεν απάντησα (γιατί αποβλήθηκε από την κοινότητα ο Κρίνο), δεν είμαι αρμόδιος για να το κάνω, ίσως η διαχείριση να μπορούσε να σε διαφωτίσει καλύτερα. Να προσθέσω πως δεν διαφώνησα με την διαχείριση για ποια αιτία έκρινε πως έπρεπε να αποβληθεί ο Κρίνο, κατέθεσα σαν προβληματισμό ωστόσο για ποιο λόγο έγινε κάτι τέτοιο χωρίς την παραμικρή προειδοποίηση.. Μπορεί να σου φαίνεται πως μεροληπτώ υπέρ του Κρίνου, αλλά πίστεψε με πως το ίδιο θα έκανα σε οποιαδήποτε διαγραφή οποιουδήποτε μέλους με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες και με τον χαρακτήρα του επείγοντος. Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση τα κόκκινα φωτάκια δεν \"λειτούργησαν\", μπορεί να κάηκαν στο δρόμο. Θεωρώ πως ακόμη και τα \"μαύρα πρόβατα\" σε μια κοινότητα, έχουν το δικαίωμα της προειδοποίησης.
Δεν συμψηφίζω συμπεριφορές φίλε μου. Αδυνατώ απλά να αποδεχτώ πως για όσα στραβά συνέβησαν και συμβαίνουν στο φόρουμ, φταίει αποκλειστικά και μόνο ένας. Θα ήμουν πολύ ηλίθιος να αποδεχτώ κάτι τέτοιο και η ηθική μου συγκρότηση αδυνατεί να διαβάζει χωρίς να κάνει κριτική, μηνύματα από συγκεκριμένα μέλη που προσανατολίζουν τον αναγνώστη σε μια τέτοια αντίληψη. Θεωρώ πως και η εμπάθεια έχει κάποια όρια.
Το παράδειγμα που έφερες για τον Χίτλερ είναι παντελώς άστοχο.Δεν έφταιγε μια ολόκληρη κοινωνία, αλλά οι κοινωνικοπολιτικές συνθήκες που επέτρεψαν σ\' ένα Χίτλερ να αναρριχηθεί στην εξουσία από το πουθενά και να φτάσει τον πλανήτη ένα βήμα πριν την καταστροφή. Είναι οι συνθήκες του φόρουμ τέτοιες που από τις συμπεριφορές ορισμένων γίνεται μπάχαλο - δεν φταίνε τα μέλη γι\' αυτό. Αν επιτρέπεις σε κάποιον να βρίζει ατιμωρητί θα το ξανακάνει.
Για το αν έχει ή όχι ο Κρίνο δικαίωμα απάντησης, να σου υπενθυμίσω πως σαν Κρίνο, το login που έφτασε τα και γω δεν ξέρω πόσα μηνύματα ,θεωρητικά δεν έχει. Το strangerinthenight, Krin0 , και όποιο άλλο login χρησιμοποίησε ο χρήστης για να επανέλθει από την δυσμένεια της διαγραφής, ξέρεις πολύ καλά πως είναι περιστασιακά και πως λειτούργησαν όσο η διαχείριση λιαζότανε σε κάποια παραλία. Η ταύτιση του με το login chaos μόνο θυμηδία μπορεί να φέρει και όπως λέει και η mariafound, θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να ακούσουμε που στηρίζεις μια τέτοια κατηγορία. Φυσικά ,αν μπορείς να το αποδείξεις κιόλας, δεν έχω κανενός είδους αναστολή να συμπορευθώ με όλους ανά την υφήλιο πολέμιους του χρήστη και να καταδικάσω μια τέτοια συμπεριφορά.

Περιμένω έστω και αποχρώσες ενδείξεις...

----------


## John11

[quote]_Originally posted by sabb_
Kατ\' αρχήν να σου πω ότι έστειλα μήνυμα για αυτά που έγραφες γιατί διάβασα σε ένα μήνυμά σου τη φράση: \"κι αν έχει περάσει κανείς μια βόλτα από την κόλαση...\". Η φράση αυτή λέει πολλά. Φαίνεται η διαφορά -απο τη διατύπωση- αν κάποιος έχει περάσει από την κόλαση ή πιστεύει ότι έχει περάσει. Η λιτότητα δείχνει την αλήθεια. Και εσύ το έγραψες λιτά!!
Και αυτός είναι ο λόγος που απάντησα, γιατί παρατήρησα ότι δεν είσαι προσεκτικός σε κινήσεις και συμπεριφορές των άλλων. Είναι κρίμα, γιατί αν κάποιος έχει περάσει από την κόλαση λογικά θα πρέπει να γίνει πιο προσεκτικός.




> Στην ερώτηση σου που λες πως δεν απάντησα (γιατί αποβλήθηκε από την κοινότητα ο Κρίνο), δεν είμαι αρμόδιος για να το κάνω, ίσως η διαχείριση να μπορούσε να σε διαφωτίσει καλύτερα. Να προσθέσω πως δεν διαφώνησα με την διαχείριση για ποια αιτία έκρινε πως έπρεπε να αποβληθεί ο Κρίνο, κατέθεσα σαν προβληματισμό ωστόσο για ποιο λόγο έγινε κάτι τέτοιο χωρίς την παραμικρή προειδοποίηση.. Μπορεί να σου φαίνεται πως μεροληπτώ υπέρ του Κρίνου, αλλά πίστεψε με πως το ίδιο θα έκανα σε οποιαδήποτε διαγραφή οποιουδήποτε μέλους με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες και με τον χαρακτήρα του επείγοντος.


Θα σου πω τι κατάλαβα ότι συνέβη. Ο κρίνο μετά μια λογομαχία με τη Θεοφανία, έβαλε στην υπογραφή ένα κείμενο για εκείνη (που αφορούσε όμως *και* τον διαχειριστή). Ο διαχειριστής του την έσβησε (ή του ζήτησε να τη σβήσει) και να μην την ξαναβάλει. Εκείνος επανήλθε με την υπογραφή:
_Originally posted by Θεοφανία
Όσο για τον αντμιν, μη νομίζεις, ψιλβολεύεται με τον κρίνο. Που θα βρει τέτοιο χρόνιο κόλλημα να σπρώχνει τα θέματα, να ασχολείται με όλα τα μέλη, να τρέχουν οι σελίδες να πέφτουν οι διαφημίσεις?
Το κακό είναι πως κάποιοι πληρώνονται γι αυτό.
Κάτι σαν την πόντια ******* ένα πράγμα. 

Για να το ληγουμε:
Η αξιοπρεπεια μου ειναι πανω απο οποιαδηποτε δυναμη εχει ο ανθρωπος που εχει το power για να παιζει με τα κουμπακια.
Πολυ απλα ολα αυτα δεν με αγγιζουν......
Ο krino, δεν εσκυψε ποτε στη ζωη του και δεν σκοπευει να το αρχισει τωρα στα γεραματα.....

Καληνυχτα._

Ο διαχειριστής, προφανώς νευρίασε και έκανε τη διαγραφή. Κάπου το έγραψε ο ίδιος τι σηνέβη. Πιθανολογώ, χωρις να είμαι σίγουρος ότι ο διαχειριστής -για κάποιο λόγο που δεν γνωρίζω- δεν έχει την ευκολία αλλαγής της υπογραφής. Αλλιώς φαντάζομαι θα το έκανε και δεν θα την άφηνε σε 12.000 μηνύματα. Συμφωνείς;
Μπορεί σε ένα μήνυμα να γράψω ο τάδε είναι μαλάκας. Αν όμως το βάλω στην υπογραφή είναι διαφορετικό, είναι σαν να το περιφέρω συνεχώς σαν σημαία.
Τώρα που γνωρίζεις αυτά ποιά είναι η άποψή σου για το θέμα;

----------


## sabb

Φίλε John11, δεν ξέρω γιατί βάλθηκες να σκαλίζεις κάτι που δεν έχει απολύτως κανένα νόημα πια, εκτός αν θέλεις σώνει και καλά σε δουλειά να βρισκόμαστε.... Να σου κάνω τη χάρη και να συμφωνήσω πως αυτός ακριβώς που περιγράφεις είναι ο λόγος που αποβλήθηκε από το φόρουμ ο Κρίνος, αν και για να είσαι 100% σίγουρος , ίσως να ήταν καλύτερα να απευθυνθείς στην Διαχείριση, δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιος πως στην απόφαση του Νίκου , δεν έπαιξε κυρίως ρόλο το θυμικό του παρά μια ορθολογική πλατφόρμα με βάση την οποία αξιολογήθηκε ακριβοδίκαια το μέλος .. Και λοιπόν ? Τι αλλάζει σε όσα κατέθεσα μέχρι τώρα ? Είναι πιο ένοχος ο Κρίνος που ήρθε σε ρήξη με τον διαχειριστή ? Τον κάνει πιο \"μαύρο πρόβατο\" ? 

Ο λόγος που διαγράφηκε ο χρήστης ποσώς μ\' ενδιαφέρει, εφόσον ο ίδιος δεν το έχει αναγάγει σε μείζον ζήτημα και έχει παραδεχθεί σε ανύποπτο χρόνο πως αρκετές φορές η συμπεριφορά του παραβίαζε τους όρους χρήσης. Αν συγκρουστεί κάποιος με ό,τι αντιπροσωπεύει η διαχείριση του παρόντα χώρου που μας φιλοξενεί, μια σοβαρή πιθανότητα είναι να διαγραφεί διά παντός...Αξίζει ωστόσο ο καθένας από εμάς μια προειδοποίηση, μια δεύτερη ευκαιρία, έτσι δεν είναι ?..Το ζητούμενο στη δική μου παρέμβαση, μια που απ\' όσο φαίνεται γίνομαι δύσκολα κατανοητός, δεν ήταν τίποτε άλλο από το να ξεκολλήσουμε όλοι μας μια και καλή από την αντίληψη πως ευθύνεται ένας για το πως συμπεριφέρονται οι υπόλοιποι ή πως για την κατρακύλα του χώρου υπαίτιος είναι μόνον ο Κρίνος κι όλοι οι άλλοι είναι λευκά περιστέρια. 

Αλήθεια έτσι πιστεύεις πως είναι ?

Αν το πιστεύεις , δεν έχει νόημα να συνεχίσουμε να συνομιλούμε φίλε μου, δεν ήμουν ποτέ αστυνομολάγνος για να αναλώνομαι σε θεωρίες συνωμοσίας. Μπορούμε να πορευθούμε και οι δυο μας, ο καθένας με την δική του αντίληψη περί δικαίου, αν και εγώ θα ήμουν πολύ προσεκτικός στο να κατηγορώ κάποιον για κάτι που δεν ξέρω αν είναι και στο τέλος αφού έχω αφήσει την υπόνοια πως ο Κρίνος είναι ο chaos, να αποφεύγω τεχνηέντως να μιλήσω για την ταμπακιέρα ή να καταθέσω τα όποια στοιχεία με οδήγησαν σε μια τέτοια πεποίθηση .

Αν δεν το κάνω κινδυνεύω να κατηγορηθώ για εμπάθεια ή ακόμη περισσότερο σαν ελεεινός συκοφάντης... Μια τέτοια προοπτική θα με προβλημάτιζε πολύ περισσότερο από το να μάθω ποιοι ακριβώς ήταν οι λόγοι που ο διαχειριστής διέγραψε το login Κρίνος....

----------


## John11

Γράφεις:

&gt; Αξίζει ωστόσο ο καθένας από εμάς μια προειδοποίηση, μια δεύτερη ευκαιρία, έτσι δεν είναι ?..

Αν προσέξεις, θα δεις ότι πουθενά δεν έκρινα τη στάση του κρίνο, ή την προσωπικότητα ή κάτι που έκανε, κλπ, κλπ. Αυτό μόνο που είπα είναι ότι προειδοποιήθηκε με τον τρόπο \"μην βάζεις αυτή την υπογραφή\". Πόσο δύσκολο είναι να το δει κανείς αυτό; Πόσο δύσκολο είναι να δει κανείς την πραγματικότητα; Είναι σίγουρο ότι προειδοποιήθηκε αφού έγραψε:
\"Η αξιοπρεπεια μου ειναι πανω απο οποιαδηποτε δυναμη εχει ο ανθρωπος που εχει το power για να παιζει με τα κουμπακια.
Πολυ απλα ολα αυτα δεν με αγγιζουν......
Ο krino, δεν εσκυψε ποτε στη ζωη του και δεν σκοπευει να το αρχισει τωρα στα γεραματα.....\"

Όταν κάποιος δεν μπορεί να δει την πραγματικότητα σημαίνει προκατάληψη. Έτσι, πώς θα κουβεντιάσουμε οτιδήποτε άλλο αν δεν γίνεται κατανοητό το πιο απλό πράγμα. Θα πάμε σε πιο δύσκολα θέματα, για το ποιός φταίει, ή αν εγώ είμαι \"ελεεινός συκοφάντης\", κλπ.; Είναι αδύνατο! Η προκατάληψη εμποδίζει κάθε επικοινωνία.

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by John11_
> 
> Όταν κάποιος δεν μπορεί να δει την πραγματικότητα σημαίνει προκατάληψη. Έτσι, πώς θα κουβεντιάσουμε οτιδήποτε άλλο αν δεν γίνεται κατανοητό το πιο απλό πράγμα. Θα πάμε σε πιο δύσκολα θέματα, για το ποιός φταίει, ή αν εγώ είμαι \"ελεεινός συκοφάντης\", κλπ.; Είναι αδύνατο! Η προκατάληψη εμποδίζει κάθε επικοινωνία.


Well done my friend, σε μία φράση συνόψισες όσα προσπαθώ να κάνω κατανοητά τις τελευταίες μέρες..

Προκατάληψη !

Προκατάληψη είναι να θεωρείς πως για όσα συμβαίνουν εδώ μέσα φταίει αποκλειστικά και μόνο ένας..
Προκατάληψη είναι να συμφωνείς με κάποιον σε 10 μηνύματα και να περιμένεις το ένα που θα σου δώσει το έρεισμα για να του την \"πεις\"...
Προκατάληψη είναι να θεωρείς τη δική σου αλήθεια , πιο αληθινή από την αλήθεια του άλλου...
Προκατάληψη είναι να έχεις αδικήσει και να διαλαλείς το πόσο άδικοι είναι οι άλλοι...
Προκατάληψη είναι η εμπάθεια, η έλλειψη ανεκτικότητας, η εμμονή σε πράγματα και καταστάσεις που θεωρούμε σαν την απόλυτη δικαίωση της δικής μας ηθικής - δεν θα έβλαπτε ποτέ ωστόσο να ρίχνουμε πότε πότε μια ματιά και στο πως αντιλαμβάνονται οι άλλοι την ηθική.

Η ηθική πέρα από τα κλασσικά στερεότυπα, είναι διαφορετική για τον καθένα. Η άγνοια αυτού του αξιώματος είναι προκατάληψη . 

Για να τελειώνουμε, συνεχίζεις και εμμένεις στην σύγκρουση Κρίνου / Διαχείρισης , κάτι που για μένα δεν ήταν ποτέ το ζητούμενο στη παρέμβαση μου. Θεωρώ άκυρο να συνεχίζω να συζητώ για τον βίο και πολιτεία ενός μέλους που δεν είναι πια εδώ, και να διαιωνίζω ένα στείρο διάλογο που δεν μπορεί να παράγει το παραμικρό συμπέρασμα.

Εν κατακλείδι φίλε μου, δεν έχω σκοπό να συνεχίσω να διυλίζω κουνούπια , με όλο αυτό το θόρυβο για τον ιό του Δυτικού Νείλου, το ζουμί τους δεν πιάνει πια μία...

----------


## Χάιντι

[quote]_Originally posted by John11_
Ο κρίνο μετά μια λογομαχία με τη Θεοφανία...

----------


## Χάιντι

Εμένα η κοπελιά αυτή με έβρισε δημόσια με τον χειρότερο τρόπο λέγοντάς με ηλήθια αλλά δεν ξέρει ότι όταν κάποιον δεν τον συμπαθεί κανείς αυτό είναι η μεγαλύτερη απόδειξη της ηληθιότητας...

----------


## imerosjohn

Aνεβαζω αυτο το θεμα για να δει ο insect και οποιος αλλος εχειν υποφερει εδω μεσα, οτι η ιστορια επαναλαμβανεται. Εφαγε ενα κοκινο τετραγωνακι εντελως αδικα ενω καποιος μπηκε στο θεμα του για να τον προκαλεσει και περιπαιξει και την εβγαλε καθαρη με ενα μονο κοκινο τετραγωνακι λες και φταινε το ιδιο. Ισοπεδωση και χαος. Με τοση επαναληψιμοτητα και τοση προβλεψιμοτητα πια που βγαζει ματια. Τα μπαν δεν μπαινουν απο ψυχολογους, μπαινουν τυχαια και αδιακριτα σε οποιον βρεθει σε καυγα ακομα και αν δεν φταιει η ηταν σε θεση αμυνομενη. Αποτελεσμα ειναι εδω χαμω να μπαινει καποιος για βοηθεια κ να χαλα χειροτερα η ψυχολογια του. Επισης δεν υπαρχει ψυχολογος εδω που να ασχολειται εστω κ λιγο μαζι σας. Μην μπερδευεστε απο τους σοβαροφανης τιτλους και διαφημησεις. Ειναι σκετες διαφημισεις.
Το θεμα αδικο μπαν, καθε μερα ειναι και πιο επικαιρο πρεπει να ειναι στη πρωτη σελιδα καθε μερα

----------


## RainAndWind

Oύου.Μεγάλη καταστροφή.Έφαγα ένα κόκκινο τετραγωνάκι σε ένα φόρουμ.Τρέμω...σβήνω...λιώνω. Κάτσε να πάω κι εγώ να ψάξω να βρω μερικά threads να ανασύρω μπας και ξεσηκώσω και κάνα δυο άλλους για να γίνει επιτέλους η ΕΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ Ε-PSY.(τι?δεν την έχετε ακουστά?μα τι λέτε,αυτή η επανάσταση θα γίνει τόσο διάσημη που θα ξεπεράσει την Οκτωβριανή!!!Κι εσύ λαέ βασανισμένεεεε,λολ.

...Πήρα ένα σημαδάκι σε ένα από τα νικνέιμς μου στον αχανή χώρο του ίντερνετ.....κλαψ λυγμ....Θα πάθω κατάθλιψη...Αυτό είναι ένα σημάδι της τραγικής μου μοίρας και αποδεικνύει την κατάφωρη αδικία της ζωής που άλλους τους ανεβάζει κι άλλους τους ρίχνει στα ξένα χέρια.λολ :Big Grin: 

Κανένας δεν καταστρέφεται και όσο και να το προσπαθείς να στήσεις σενάρια δεν καταφέρνεις και πολλά.Ξέρεις κάτι ακόμη;Είσαι και πολύ αλαζόνας ρε φίλε.Νομίζεις πως επειδή εσύ ζορίζεσαι με κάτι,όλοι θα έπρεπε να μοιράζονται το ίδιο ζόρι και μπαίνεις σε χίλια μύρια τεχνάσματα για να το πετύχεις.Ε,τι να κάνουμε.Δεν έχουν όλοι το φοβερό ζόρι να σκέφτονται ως μείζον θέμα σε τούτο το ντουνιά την διαδρομή τους σε ένα φόρουμ,ούτε ταυτίζουν την εξάλειψη της κοινωνικής αδικίας με την εξάλειψη των αδίκων τετραγωνακίων του ι-πσάι.Εσύ το έχεις φτάσει στην κορφή του Έβερεστ αλλά(τουλάχιστον εγώ)αρνούμαι να παίζω το χορό του οποιουδήποτε επειδή εκείνος έχει ζόρι.Δεν ξέρω αν άλλοι θέλουν να τους χειραγωγεί ο οποιοσδήποτε χειριστικός άγνωστος σε ένα φόρουμ,εγώ το βρίσκω λίγο τραγικό να αφήνω να παίζει με το συναίσθημά μου ο κάθε τυχαίος,να προσπαθεί να με προσηλυτίσει σε συγκεκριμένες συμπεριφορές για να το διασκεδάζει ή γιατί έχει απωθημένα και προηγούμενα με κάποιους.ΔΕ ΜΕ ΣΕΒΕΤΑΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΣΚΟΠΟΥΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΘΥΜΩΣΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΑΣΩ,ΜΕ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΕΙ.ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΥΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ,ΝΑ ΓΊΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΟΧΗΜΑ.

Έχεις μπει εδώ μέσα με σκοπό όχι να συμβάλλεις σε θέματα που άνθρωποι βάζουν για να βρουν συμπαράσταση,αλλά για να καλλιεργήσεις κλίμα δυσαρέσκειας.Αυτό φάνηκε από την πρώτη στιγμή.Ξέρεις,δεν είναι στραβοί όλοι γύρω σου,μην περνιέσαι για τόσο έξυπνος.Εκμεταλλεύεσαι κάθε τι για να στήσεις σεναριακά καταστροφολογικά(αυτό το άνθρωποι που έχουν υποφέρει εδώ μέσα δηλαδή...ουφ...εύκολο,όποιος υποφέρει είναι η δική του ευθύνη να πάει σε μέρος που δεν θα υποφέρει,όχι να κάτσει να πείσει τους άλλους πως επειδή αυτός υποφέρει πρέπει να υποφέρουν όλοι...φορ φακς σέικ δηλαδή).

Υπάρχουν χιλιάδες χιλιάδων διαδικτυακοί τόποι.Όποιος δεν συμφωνεί με τις αρχές και τα ήθη ενός,η βατή λύση είναι η έξοδος και όχι η μάχη μέχρι εσχάτων για να αλλάξει ό,τι στο κάτω κάτω δεν εξαρτάται άμεσα απ\'αυτόν.Τον απλό δρόμο διαλέγει ο υγιής άνθρωπος,όχι τον βασανιστικό,εκτός κι αν είναι μαζόχας.Λες και δεν έχουμε αληθινά προβλήματα,θα αναδείξουμε το κάθε φόρουμ ως μείζον ζήτημα για την ανθρωπότητα και θα αναζητάμε συμπαραστάτες στις εικονικές μας μάχες περί ιερών και όσιων.Σωτηρολαγνείες.:P

----------


## imerosjohn

Για καποιους το φορουμ ειναι σημαντικο και κατα ομολογια τους ειναι η μοναδικη τους διεξοδος. Μαλλον εσυ εισαι αλαζονας και οχι εγω. Επειδη οπως εχεις δηλωσει σε παλια σου ποστ, περασες πολυ ασχημα παιδικα χρονια, νομιζεις πως το μονο προβλημα που αξιζει σεβασμου ειναι το δικο σου. Μπροστα σ αυτο ολα τα αλλα σου φαινονται μηδενικα. Δεν ειναι ετσι αγαπητη αλαζονικη βροχη. ολα τα προβληματα αξιζουν το σεβασμο. οχι μονο τα δικα σου, ομολογουμενως πολυ σοβαρα προβληματα.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Oύου.Μεγάλη καταστροφή.Έφαγα ένα κόκκινο τετραγωνάκι σε ένα φόρουμ.Τρέμω...σβήνω...λιώνω. Κάτσε να πάω κι εγώ να ψάξω να βρω μερικά threads να ανασύρω μπας και ξεσηκώσω και κάνα δυο άλλους για να γίνει επιτέλους η ΕΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ Ε-PSY.(τι?δεν την έχετε ακουστά?μα τι λέτε,αυτή η επανάσταση θα γίνει τόσο διάσημη που θα ξεπεράσει την Οκτωβριανή!!!Κι εσύ λαέ βασανισμένεεεε,λολ.
> 
> ...Πήρα ένα σημαδάκι σε ένα από τα νικνέιμς μου στον αχανή χώρο του ίντερνετ.....κλαψ λυγμ....Θα πάθω κατάθλιψη...Αυτό είναι ένα σημάδι της τραγικής μου μοίρας και αποδεικνύει την κατάφωρη αδικία της ζωής που άλλους τους ανεβάζει κι άλλους τους ρίχνει στα ξένα χέρια.λολ
> 
> Κανένας δεν καταστρέφεται και όσο και να το προσπαθείς να στήσεις σενάρια δεν καταφέρνεις και πολλά.Ξέρεις κάτι ακόμη;Είσαι και πολύ αλαζόνας ρε φίλε.Νομίζεις πως επειδή εσύ ζορίζεσαι με κάτι,όλοι θα έπρεπε να μοιράζονται το ίδιο ζόρι και μπαίνεις σε χίλια μύρια τεχνάσματα για να το πετύχεις.Ε,τι να κάνουμε.Δεν έχουν όλοι το φοβερό ζόρι να σκέφτονται ως μείζον θέμα σε τούτο το ντουνιά την διαδρομή τους σε ένα φόρουμ,ούτε ταυτίζουν την εξάλειψη της κοινωνικής αδικίας με την εξάλειψη των αδίκων τετραγωνακίων του ι-πσάι.Εσύ το έχεις φτάσει στην κορφή του Έβερεστ αλλά(τουλάχιστον εγώ)αρνούμαι να παίζω το χορό του οποιουδήποτε επειδή εκείνος έχει ζόρι.Δεν ξέρω αν άλλοι θέλουν να τους χειραγωγεί ο οποιοσδήποτε χειριστικός άγνωστος σε ένα φόρουμ,εγώ το βρίσκω λίγο τραγικό να αφήνω να παίζει με το συναίσθημά μου ο κάθε τυχαίος,να προσπαθεί να με προσηλυτίσει σε συγκεκριμένες συμπεριφορές για να το διασκεδάζει ή γιατί έχει απωθημένα και προηγούμενα με κάποιους.ΔΕ ΜΕ ΣΕΒΕΤΑΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΣΚΟΠΟΥΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΘΥΜΩΣΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΑΣΩ,ΜΕ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΕΙ.ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΥΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ,ΝΑ ΓΊΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΟΧΗΜΑ.
> 
> *Έχεις μπει εδώ μέσα με σκοπό όχι να συμβάλλεις σε θέματα που άνθρωποι βάζουν για να βρουν συμπαράσταση,αλλά για να καλλιεργήσεις κλίμα δυσαρέσκειας.Αυτό φάνηκε από την πρώτη στιγμή.Ξέρεις,δεν είναι στραβοί όλοι γύρω σου,μην περνιέσαι για τόσο έξυπνος.Εκμεταλλεύεσαι κάθε τι για να στήσεις σεναριακά καταστροφολογικά*(αυτό το άνθρωποι που έχουν υποφέρει εδώ μέσα δηλαδή...ουφ...εύκολο,όποιος υποφέρει είναι η δική του ευθύνη να πάει σε μέρος που δεν θα υποφέρει,όχι να κάτσει να πείσει τους άλλους πως επειδή αυτός υποφέρει πρέπει να υποφέρουν όλοι...φορ φακς σέικ δηλαδή).
> 
> Υπάρχουν χιλιάδες χιλιάδων διαδικτυακοί τόποι.Όποιος δεν συμφωνεί με τις αρχές και τα ήθη ενός,η βατή λύση είναι η έξοδος και όχι η μάχη μέχρι εσχάτων για να αλλάξει ό,τι στο κάτω κάτω δεν εξαρτάται άμεσα απ\'αυτόν.Τον απλό δρόμο διαλέγει ο υγιής άνθρωπος,όχι τον βασανιστικό,εκτός κι αν είναι μαζόχας.Λες και δεν έχουμε αληθινά προβλήματα,θα αναδείξουμε το κάθε φόρουμ ως μείζον ζήτημα για την ανθρωπότητα και θα αναζητάμε συμπαραστάτες στις εικονικές μας μάχες περί ιερών και όσιων.Σωτηρολαγνείες.:P


ευτυχως υπαρχουν καποιοι με ανοιχτα ματια εδω μεσα και βλεπουν τα προφανη χωρις να επηρρεαζονται απο τα χορευτικα του καθε πικραμενου...

----------


## imerosjohn

Aβανταροντας αυτο το αλαζονικο ποστ, επιβεβαιωνεις οσα γραφονται για σενα , τοσο συχνα , miss moderator of authenticity of nicknames.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by imerosjohn_
> Aβανταροντας αυτο το αλαζονικο ποστ, επιβεβαιωνεις οσα γραφονται για σενα , τοσο συχνα , miss moderator of authenticity of nicknames.


αβανταροντας την αληθεια, οι δικαιοι χαιρονται...
πραγματι, γραφεις πολλες ανακριβειες τοσο συχνα για μενα και μεχρι τωρα εχεις κερδισει ......1,5 μπαν με την δραστηριοτητα σου αυτη κι αλλες παρομοιες......
κιπ απ δε γκουντ γουορκ  :Wink:  
μιστερ οθεντισιτι οβ κουικ μπανς

----------


## RainAndWind

Emotional manipulation is manipulation that relies on the expectation of one\'s predicted emotional outcome and response.

In other words:I know that your emotions are at the predisposition to do something-which works to my advantage.I will incite the variables that will be met in order for my predicted outcome to hold as absolute.

Γούτσου γούτσου πονεσιάρη μου,ευαισθητοποιημένε κοινωνικά σωτήρα.Τα δικά μου τα παιδικά χρόνια τα ξεπέρασα.Ξεπέρνα τα κι εσύ. :Big Grin: 
Ή σου τέλειωσαν τα επιχειρήματα;

Θες τα ανάλογα οχήματα για να στηρίξουν τη φιλοδοξία σου,μόνο που αυτά τα οχήματα θα πρέπει να τα κάνεις πρώτα να αισθάνονται πως εσύ βρε είσαι δικός τους,γι αυτούς δουλεύεις,τους νοιάζεσαι.Ο σκοπός σου είναι υψηλός.Παλεύεις για έναν ανώτερο σκοπό ευγενή φορουμαχητή.

Είσαι θυμωμένος-Ήμερε Μόνο Στο Νικνέιμ τάδε.Αλλά η δική σου εκδίκηση χρειάζεται τις πλάτες των άλλων και αυτές προσπαθείς να εξασφαλίσεις,ώστε να επηρεάσεις.Η δική σου ατζέντα είναι η κρυμμένη.Εσύ δεν φανερώνεις τα δικά σου κίνητρα αλλά τα καλύπτεις κάτω από το μανδύα των δίκαιων σκοπών.Στην πραγματικότητα είσαι εξαρτημένος από το φόρουμ.Και θέλεις παρέα στην εξάρτησή σου.Πριτς!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## imerosjohn

15 λολ, 1 πριτς, 1 γουτσου-γουτσου, 1 τραγουδι (και συ λαε βασανισμενε……) και ενας σωρος ακυρες περιπαικτικες ταμπελες οπως σωτηρολαγνος, φορουμαχητης……. στα 2 ποστ σου που χωθηκες χωρις λογο με φορα ειρωνιας
Γιατι πιστευεις πως ο λογος σου εχει σοβαροτητα και πιο πολυ αξια απο τον δικο μου ημερο και λογικο; Εκανες κανενα poll; Σαν πολυ αλαζονικη μου φαινεται η σιγουρια σου. Ασε το γραπτο μας λογο να φαινεται εδω και ο καθενας να σχηματιζει αβιαστα τη γνωμη του. ασε να κρινουν οι αλλοι ποιος ειναι χειριστικος κ με ποιο τροπο.

----------


## Χάιντι

Βρε παιδια να ρωτήσω κάτι άσχετο εμένα κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να σβήσουν τα κόκκινα τετραγωνάκια μου????


από τα κορίτσια είχαν φύγει τα κόκκινα τετραγωνάκια από μένα γιατί ??? αδικία δεν είναι???? :Frown:

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Oύου.Μεγάλη καταστροφή.Έφαγα ένα κόκκινο τετραγωνάκι σε ένα φόρουμ.Τρέμω...σβήνω...λιώνω. Κάτσε να πάω κι εγώ να ψάξω να βρω μερικά threads να ανασύρω μπας και ξεσηκώσω και κάνα δυο άλλους για να γίνει επιτέλους η ΕΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ Ε-PSY.(τι?δεν την έχετε ακουστά?μα τι λέτε,αυτή η επανάσταση θα γίνει τόσο διάσημη που θα ξεπεράσει την Οκτωβριανή!!!Κι εσύ λαέ βασανισμένεεεε,λολ.
> 
> ...Πήρα ένα σημαδάκι σε ένα από τα νικνέιμς μου στον αχανή χώρο του ίντερνετ.....κλαψ λυγμ....Θα πάθω κατάθλιψη...Αυτό είναι ένα σημάδι της τραγικής μου μοίρας και αποδεικνύει την κατάφωρη αδικία της ζωής που άλλους τους ανεβάζει κι άλλους τους ρίχνει στα ξένα χέρια.λολ
> 
> Κανένας δεν καταστρέφεται και όσο και να το προσπαθείς να στήσεις σενάρια δεν καταφέρνεις και πολλά.Ξέρεις κάτι ακόμη;Είσαι και πολύ αλαζόνας ρε φίλε.Νομίζεις πως επειδή εσύ ζορίζεσαι με κάτι,όλοι θα έπρεπε να μοιράζονται το ίδιο ζόρι και μπαίνεις σε χίλια μύρια τεχνάσματα για να το πετύχεις.Ε,τι να κάνουμε.Δεν έχουν όλοι το φοβερό ζόρι να σκέφτονται ως μείζον θέμα σε τούτο το ντουνιά την διαδρομή τους σε ένα φόρουμ,ούτε ταυτίζουν την εξάλειψη της κοινωνικής αδικίας με την εξάλειψη των αδίκων τετραγωνακίων του ι-πσάι.Εσύ το έχεις φτάσει στην κορφή του Έβερεστ αλλά(τουλάχιστον εγώ)αρνούμαι να παίζω το χορό του οποιουδήποτε επειδή εκείνος έχει ζόρι.Δεν ξέρω αν άλλοι θέλουν να τους χειραγωγεί ο οποιοσδήποτε χειριστικός άγνωστος σε ένα φόρουμ,εγώ το βρίσκω λίγο τραγικό να αφήνω να παίζει με το συναίσθημά μου ο κάθε τυχαίος,να προσπαθεί να με προσηλυτίσει σε συγκεκριμένες συμπεριφορές για να το διασκεδάζει ή γιατί έχει απωθημένα και προηγούμενα με κάποιους.ΔΕ ΜΕ ΣΕΒΕΤΑΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΣΚΟΠΟΥΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΘΥΜΩΣΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΑΣΩ,ΜΕ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΕΙ.ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΥΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ,ΝΑ ΓΊΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΟΧΗΜΑ.
> 
> Έχεις μπει εδώ μέσα με σκοπό όχι να συμβάλλεις σε θέματα που άνθρωποι βάζουν για να βρουν συμπαράσταση,αλλά για να καλλιεργήσεις κλίμα δυσαρέσκειας.Αυτό φάνηκε από την πρώτη στιγμή.Ξέρεις,δεν είναι στραβοί όλοι γύρω σου,μην περνιέσαι για τόσο έξυπνος.Εκμεταλλεύεσαι κάθε τι για να στήσεις σεναριακά καταστροφολογικά(αυτό το άνθρωποι που έχουν υποφέρει εδώ μέσα δηλαδή...ουφ...εύκολο,όποιος υποφέρει είναι η δική του ευθύνη να πάει σε μέρος που δεν θα υποφέρει,όχι να κάτσει να πείσει τους άλλους πως επειδή αυτός υποφέρει πρέπει να υποφέρουν όλοι...φορ φακς σέικ δηλαδή).
> 
> Υπάρχουν χιλιάδες χιλιάδων διαδικτυακοί τόποι.Όποιος δεν συμφωνεί με τις αρχές και τα ήθη ενός,η βατή λύση είναι η έξοδος και όχι η μάχη μέχρι εσχάτων για να αλλάξει ό,τι στο κάτω κάτω δεν εξαρτάται άμεσα απ\'αυτόν.Τον απλό δρόμο διαλέγει ο υγιής άνθρωπος,όχι τον βασανιστικό,εκτός κι αν είναι μαζόχας.Λες και δεν έχουμε αληθινά προβλήματα,θα αναδείξουμε το κάθε φόρουμ ως μείζον ζήτημα για την ανθρωπότητα και θα αναζητάμε συμπαραστάτες στις εικονικές μας μάχες περί ιερών και όσιων.Σωτηρολαγνείες.:P


Καρα ευστοχη όπως πάντα!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Χάιντι_
> Βρε παιδια να ρωτήσω κάτι άσχετο εμένα κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να σβήσουν τα κόκκινα τετραγωνάκια μου????
> 
> 
> από τα κορίτσια είχαν φύγει τα κόκκινα τετραγωνάκια από μένα γιατί ??? αδικία δεν είναι????


χαιντι?

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by Χάιντι_
> Βρε παιδια να ρωτήσω κάτι άσχετο εμένα κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να σβήσουν τα κόκκινα τετραγωνάκια μου????
> 
> 
> από τα κορίτσια είχαν φύγει τα κόκκινα τετραγωνάκια από μένα γιατί ??? αδικία δεν είναι????


γιατι ντρεπεσαι για το αμαρτωλο παρελθον σου? :P

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> γιατι ντρεπεσαι για το αμαρτωλο παρελθον σου? :P


εγώ δεν έχω κάνενα αμαρτωλό παρελθόν ( για 10 χρόνια πριν τι έγινε? βλακείες) τί λες βρε ........απλά είμαι ντροπαλή... και συ τρομερή κοτσομπόλα... :Stick Out Tongue:  Λου Λου

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> 
> 
> γιατι ντρεπεσαι για το αμαρτωλο παρελθον σου? :P


τι ασχετο είναι πάλι αυτό?:P

έχει σχέση με το μπάν???:P

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Oύου.Μεγάλη καταστροφή.Έφαγα ένα κόκκινο τετραγωνάκι σε ένα φόρουμ.Τρέμω...σβήνω...λιώνω. Κάτσε να πάω κι εγώ να ψάξω να βρω μερικά threads να ανασύρω μπας και ξεσηκώσω και κάνα δυο άλλους για να γίνει επιτέλους η ΕΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ Ε-PSY.(τι?δεν την έχετε ακουστά?μα τι λέτε,αυτή η επανάσταση θα γίνει τόσο διάσημη που θα ξεπεράσει την Οκτωβριανή!!!Κι εσύ λαέ βασανισμένεεεε,λολ.
> 
> ...Πήρα ένα σημαδάκι σε ένα από τα νικνέιμς μου στον αχανή χώρο του ίντερνετ.....κλαψ λυγμ....Θα πάθω κατάθλιψη...Αυτό είναι ένα σημάδι της τραγικής μου μοίρας και αποδεικνύει την κατάφωρη αδικία της ζωής που άλλους τους ανεβάζει κι άλλους τους ρίχνει στα ξένα χέρια.λολ
> 
> Κανένας δεν καταστρέφεται και όσο και να το προσπαθείς να στήσεις σενάρια δεν καταφέρνεις και πολλά.Ξέρεις κάτι ακόμη;Είσαι και πολύ αλαζόνας ρε φίλε.Νομίζεις πως επειδή εσύ ζορίζεσαι με κάτι,όλοι θα έπρεπε να μοιράζονται το ίδιο ζόρι και μπαίνεις σε χίλια μύρια τεχνάσματα για να το πετύχεις.Ε,τι να κάνουμε.Δεν έχουν όλοι το φοβερό ζόρι να σκέφτονται ως μείζον θέμα σε τούτο το ντουνιά την διαδρομή τους σε ένα φόρουμ,ούτε ταυτίζουν την εξάλειψη της κοινωνικής αδικίας με την εξάλειψη των αδίκων τετραγωνακίων του ι-πσάι.Εσύ το έχεις φτάσει στην κορφή του Έβερεστ αλλά(τουλάχιστον εγώ)αρνούμαι να παίζω το χορό του οποιουδήποτε επειδή εκείνος έχει ζόρι.Δεν ξέρω αν άλλοι θέλουν να τους χειραγωγεί ο οποιοσδήποτε χειριστικός άγνωστος σε ένα φόρουμ,εγώ το βρίσκω λίγο τραγικό να αφήνω να παίζει με το συναίσθημά μου ο κάθε τυχαίος,να προσπαθεί να με προσηλυτίσει σε συγκεκριμένες συμπεριφορές για να το διασκεδάζει ή γιατί έχει απωθημένα και προηγούμενα με κάποιους.ΔΕ ΜΕ ΣΕΒΕΤΑΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΣΚΟΠΟΥΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΘΥΜΩΣΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΑΣΩ,ΜΕ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΕΙ.ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΥΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ,ΝΑ ΓΊΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΟΧΗΜΑ.
> 
> Έχεις μπει εδώ μέσα με σκοπό όχι να συμβάλλεις σε θέματα που άνθρωποι βάζουν για να βρουν συμπαράσταση,αλλά για να καλλιεργήσεις κλίμα δυσαρέσκειας.Αυτό φάνηκε από την πρώτη στιγμή.Ξέρεις,δεν είναι στραβοί όλοι γύρω σου,μην περνιέσαι για τόσο έξυπνος.Εκμεταλλεύεσαι κάθε τι για να στήσεις σεναριακά καταστροφολογικά(αυτό το άνθρωποι που έχουν υποφέρει εδώ μέσα δηλαδή...ουφ...εύκολο,όποιος υποφέρει είναι η δική του ευθύνη να πάει σε μέρος που δεν θα υποφέρει,όχι να κάτσει να πείσει τους άλλους πως επειδή αυτός υποφέρει πρέπει να υποφέρουν όλοι...φορ φακς σέικ δηλαδή).
> 
> Υπάρχουν χιλιάδες χιλιάδων διαδικτυακοί τόποι.Όποιος δεν συμφωνεί με τις αρχές και τα ήθη ενός,η βατή λύση είναι η έξοδος και όχι η μάχη μέχρι εσχάτων για να αλλάξει ό,τι στο κάτω κάτω δεν εξαρτάται άμεσα απ\'αυτόν.Τον απλό δρόμο διαλέγει ο υγιής άνθρωπος,όχι τον βασανιστικό,εκτός κι αν είναι μαζόχας.Λες και δεν έχουμε αληθινά προβλήματα,θα αναδείξουμε το κάθε φόρουμ ως μείζον ζήτημα για την ανθρωπότητα και θα αναζητάμε συμπαραστάτες στις εικονικές μας μάχες περί ιερών και όσιων.Σωτηρολαγνείες.:P



Εσύ αισθάνεσαι κάπως έτσι φαντάζομαι γιατί εμείς χιεστήκαμε...ιδίως μετά από κείνο το χαζοποίματακι που μου έγραψες που με παρομοιάζεις με την Λουκά και σχολιάζεις το iq μου ξέρεις πόσο θα στενοχωρηθώ αν δεν σε ξανασυναναστραφώ? σου έχω και γω ένα παρόμοιο αλλά αυτή την στιγμή φεύγω...απόρω γιατί δεν στιγματίστηκες εσύ με κόκκινα τετραγωνάκια ακόμη ...(μάλλον η διαχείριση δεν είναι και τόσο αμερόληπτη) που με πήρες από τα μούτρα από την πρώτη ημέρα που μπήκα στο φόρουμ και όλα αυτά περι οικογενειακής κακοποίησης που έχεις υποστεί ...δεν τα βρήσκω και τόσο νορμάλ....μάλλον \" χρωστάς\" λιγάκι... και τόσο υποστήριξη να έχει από σένα η Λου γιατί επειδή είναι κοτσομπόλα και κάνει την ξύπνια το άλλο που με είπες και κουτοπόνηρη καλά η διαχείριση τι κάνει ....μαζέψτε την Ρειν και τις προοδευτικές ιδέες της διαχείριση έλεος...

----------


## Lou!

τελικα χαιντι κ ηρεμος τζον ειστε το ιδιο ατομο? γιατι εχετε πολυ παραπλησιες πρεμουρες!

κ ο ηρεμος τζον ειχε γραψει ποιηματακι στη ρειν, κ εσυ? τι συμπτωση!

οσο για το \"αμαρτωλο παρελθον\" σου εννοουσα απλα κ μονο τα τετραγωνακια σου, για τα οποια εχεις δειξει μια ιδιαιτερη καουρα να μην φαινονται! κ ειρωνικο ηταν το σχολιο, γιατι κατα τη γνωμη μου δινεις πολλη σημασια περι ονου σκιας! (ποιος χεζεται αν φαινονται τα τετραγωνακια, σιγα το κακουργημα.) ο,τι δηποτε αλλο υπονοεις (πριν 10 χρονια κλπ) ειναι ΔΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ κολλημα κ μαλλον εχεις τη μυγα κ μυγιαζεσαι.

----------


## RainAndWind

Politically correct answer:Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την κριτική σου(α ρε Λου δασκάλα,λολ+μεταφράστρια βεβαίως βεβαίως)

Raw answer:Who gives a flying fuck.

Humor :Frown: Because a sense of humor is needed armor)

Fraulein Rottenmeier:Adelheid,such behavior is inexcusable!You will be punished severely!

Mάντεψε ποια διαλέγω ως την πιο κατάλληλη επιλογή.Αν το βρεις έχεις ένα μαρσμάλλοου.Κουφετί(ur fav,ha?) :Cool: .

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> τελικα χαιντι κ ηρεμος τζον ειστε το ιδιο ατομο?


ουφ βαρέθηκα τις συκοφαντίες :P

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by Χάιντι_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> τελικα χαιντι κ ηρεμος τζον ειστε το ιδιο ατομο?
> 
> 
> ουφ βαρέθηκα τις συκοφαντίες :P


ερωτηση εκανα οπως βλεπεις!

----------


## Χάιντι

Nα τα χώσω στις προοδευτικές απόψεις:

Αφιερωμένο στην θεια μου

γιατί δεν κάθεσαι στο σπίτι σου να πλένεις κανα πιατο
παρά γράφεις στο φόρουμ και μας βγάζεις τον πάτο

εσύ με τις ιδέες σου τις προοδευμένες μας ζάλησες 
και μας έκανες τα νεύρα μας σούστες κρεμασμένες

κάτσε στο σπιτάκι σου και κοίτα τα παιδιά σου 
και από τον σύντροφό σου σύρε να βγάλεις τον κάλο

κάλο θα είχε ο άνθρωπος για να πάρει εσένα
αφού κυκλοφορούν στην γη γυναίκες σαν και μένα

αγαπημένη σειρά

ο Χριστός ξανασταυρώνεται

αγαπημένοι συγραφείς 

νίκος καζαντζάκης (γιατί έγραψε το Χριστός ξανασταυρώνεται)

αγαπημένος ...

ο woody allen (γιατί ερωτεύτηκε την θετή του κόρη)

αγαπημένος ηθοποιός 

ο μάρλον μπράντον (γιατί -δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρη- ερωτεύτηκε την κόρη του)

αγαπημένη συμφορουμίτισσα

η λου (είναι φανταστική λατρεύει τον αλ- καπόνε)

αγαπημένος τραγουδιστής 

ο ΜJ (ήταν παιδόφιλος)

----------


## Χάιντι

Πάντως από ότι θυμάμαι στην Όλγα και στην Λάιτ είχαν σβηστεί τα πρώτα 5 τετραγωνάκια έτσι δεν είναι παιδιά?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Χάιντι_
> Πάντως από ότι θυμάμαι στην Όλγα και στην Λάιτ είχαν σβηστεί τα πρώτα 5 τετραγωνάκια έτσι δεν είναι παιδιά?


Και συ ποια ειπαμε πως εισαι?

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Χάιντι_
> Πάντως από ότι θυμάμαι στην Όλγα και στην Λάιτ είχαν σβηστεί τα πρώτα 5 τετραγωνάκια έτσι δεν είναι παιδιά?
> 
> 
> Και συ ποια ειπαμε πως εισαι?


Καλέ εγώ είμαι η janet...

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Χάιντι_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


και γιατι γραφεις\" χαιντι\"?
ποσες φορες θα πουμε οτι δεν επιτρεπονται πολλαπλα νικ?
εσυ ειδικα εχεις ζητησεις 10 συγνωμες για τα 100 νικ σου και συνεχιζεις την ιδια ιστορια

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> και γιατι γραφεις\" χαιντι\"?
> ποσες φορες θα πουμε οτι δεν επιτρεπονται πολλαπλα νικ?
> εσυ ειδικα εχεις ζητησεις 10 συγνωμες για τα 100 νικ σου και συνεχιζεις την ιδια ιστορια


Όχι βρε δεν κατάλαβες αλλάξα το νικ μου με νομιμη διαδικασία έστειλα εμάιλ

----------


## imerosjohn

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> τελικα χαιντι κ ηρεμος τζον ειστε το ιδιο ατομο? γιατι εχετε πολυ παραπλησιες πρεμουρες!
> 
> κ ο ηρεμος τζον ειχε γραψει ποιηματακι στη ρειν, κ εσυ? τι συμπτωση!
> 
> .



στις ποσες φορες θα το καταλαβεις; το ειπα ισαμε 10 φορες οτι δεν ειμαι η τζανετ. Με το σκεπτικο σου αν οσοι γραφουν ποιημα ειναι το ιδιο ατομο, βαλε και τη βροχη στο ιδιο τσουβαλι αφου εγραψε και αυτη ποιημα. Παντως τελειως περιτη και ασχετη με τη φιλοσοφια του χωρου η πρεμουρα σου. Βρες κανενα αστυνομικο σαιτ.

----------


## imerosjohn

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Politically correct answer:Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την κριτική σου(α ρε Λου δασκάλα,λολ+μεταφράστρια βεβαίως βεβαίως)
> 
> Raw answer:Who gives a flying fuck.
> 
> HumorBecause a sense of humor is needed armor)
> 
> Fraulein Rottenmeier:Adelheid,such behavior is inexcusable!You will be punished severely!
> 
> Mάντεψε ποια διαλέγω ως την πιο κατάλληλη επιλογή.Αν το βρεις έχεις ένα μαρσμάλλοου.Κουφετί(ur fav,ha?).



Ο ποιητης τα επαιξε η μου φαινεται; φαβα γραμενη στα αγγλικα μαζι με λολ και γερμανικα, ας μη ζητησω εξηγησεις καλυτερα. ειναι τουλαχιστον σαντορινια η φαβα;

----------


## arktos

σε άλλους αρέσει το face lifting και σε άλλους το name lifting  :Big Grin: 
α ρε, παιδιά....

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> σε άλλους αρέσει το face lifting και σε άλλους το name lifting 
> α ρε, παιδιά....



γιατί το name lifting δεν θέλει χρήματα και δεν κάνει κακό στην υγεία :Big Grin:

----------


## Χάιντι

Πάντως δεν μπορεί να σβήνονται τα κουτάκια της Όλγας και της Λάιτ μετά το πρώτο προσωρινό μπαν και να αφήνονται τα δικά μου , πείτε του κάτι βρε παιδιά.....

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by imerosjohn_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Politically correct answer:Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την κριτική σου(α ρε Λου δασκάλα,λολ+μεταφράστρια βεβαίως βεβαίως)
> 
> Raw answer:Who gives a flying fuck.
> ...


Χαχαχα...α ρε ήμερε τζον μπράβο να σε καλά γέλασα εύστοχη παρατήρηση...

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by imerosjohn_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> τελικα χαιντι κ ηρεμος τζον ειστε το ιδιο ατομο? γιατι εχετε πολυ παραπλησιες πρεμουρες!
> 
> κ ο ηρεμος τζον ειχε γραψει ποιηματακι στη ρειν, κ εσυ? τι συμπτωση!
> ...


bbbbbbb εμ, έτσι είναι!

----------


## Χάιντι

Originally posted by RainAndWind
Μια και είχα έμπνευση,είπα να το διασκεδάσω λιγάκι.Καιρό έχω να τα χώσω σε Συντήρηση και μου έχει λείψει:P

Εσύ που ξέρεις τα πολλά
κι έχεις νικνέιμς διακόσα
πες μου τι έχεις τη Λουκά
και μας τα κάνεις ΤΟΣΑ

Πατρίς και Οικογένεια
σε πήραν απ\'το χέρι
και της θρησκείας τον οχετό
έχεις μονίμως ταίρι.

Σου συγχωρώ την απονιά
γιατ\'είν\'από βλακεία
Και άλλοι κουζουλάθηκαν
από τη μαλακία.

Ωωω,θέλεις και παράδειγμα
κακό να μην εδίνεις
στους νεολαίους του ι-πσάι
-τα σάπια δεν τ\'αφήνεις;

Μια μού\'σαι η σεμνότυφη
και χαμηλοβλεπούσα
μα ψάχνεις και αρσενικό
τσαχπίνα εσύ θεούσα.

Θειτσούμπα της παράδοσης
κυριούλα της αγνότης
με τα χρηστά τα ήθη σου-
οποία ποταπότης.

Είναι σαν τ\'αερόστατα 
όμως και τα μυαλά μας
μόν\'ανοιχτά δουλεύουνε
γαμώ την τυφλωσιά μας.

\"Πού φτάσαμε\"και \"α πα πά\"
τά\'χεις πρώτα στο στόμα
την ηθική σου κράτα την
γιατί βρωμά σαν πτώμα.

Κάλλιο\'ναι να σου παίξουνε
με τη μπιστόλα χίλιοι
παρά ν\'ακούς απόηχους
από του Λυντς τα χείλη.

Όταν διαβάζω σου τα ποστς
με πιάνει αλλεργία
οι απόψεις σου μου φέρνουνε
ξύσιμο κι υπνηλία.

Για των ανθρώπων τις πομπές
σε πιάνει αηδία
μα ανέραστοι είναι συχνά
όσοι πάν\'εκκλησία.

Τέτοιες ντροπές δεν τις νογάς
εσύ ΄σαι μια κυρία-
μια παρθενόπη της οκάς
και μια ψευτο οσία

Τι διάβαζες στα νιάτα σου;
Την Διάπλαση των Παίδων;
Και άκουγες κυρήγματα
παπάδων τενεκέδων;

Αν ζούσες στο Μεσαίωνα
σουξέ θά\'χες μεγάλο
Και θά\'σουν κάθε πρίγκηπα
το άμεμπτο ρεγάλο.

Μα ζεις σε άλλη εποχή
αθώα κορασίδα
έχουν αλλάξει οι καιροί
γύρνα κι εσύ σελίδα.

Για το Ιq σου καίγεσαι
κι αν το μυαλό σου\"λύνει\",
μα όλες οι απόψεις σου
μυρίζουν ναφθαλίνη.

Όταν διαβάζω σε,πονώ
κι ύστερα μου τη δίνει
διάολε,πάλι έπεσα,ρωτώ,
σε χρονοδίνη;







Τα αποτελέσματά σου στο τεστ Βριγκς Μάδερς:
\"Mαύρη Τρύπα\"

Αγαπημένη προσευχή
Χάκερ Ημών

Αγαπημένα είδωλα
Ελένη Μενεγάκη(όσο ήταν παντρεμένη με Λάτσιο)
Ελένη Μενεγάκη(όταν θα ξαναπαντρευτεί)
Καλομοίρα
Σάκης Ρουβάς
Ελένη Λουκά
Μανωλίδου 
Lady Diana
Σοράγια
Τζούλια Αλεξανδράτου(αλλά με κατάνυξη)
Σκάρλετ Ο΄χάρα
Πάρις Χίλτον Πρήχτον
Μαρία η Άσχημη

Προτιμητέο διακοσμητικό ύφος:

Βολάν κουρτίνες
Συνθετικά υφάσματα
Ταπισερί με κλάρες
Σεμέν στις πλάτες από τις πολυθρόνες
Σεμέν πάνω στην τηλεόραση
Σεμέν στη χέστρα
Μαξιλαράκια παντού(κατά προτίμηση εμπριμέ)
Σεντόνια σατέν με ροζ καρδούλες

Ρούχα και αξέσοριζ
Γιακάδες με βελονάκι
Μπαλούν φούστες
Βάτες αλά Κάρινγκτον
Φιόγκοι,κορδέλες
Στέκες
Λουλουδάτα μοτίφ

Αγαπημένη μουσική
Gospel
Χριστιανική pop(αλλιώς Lollipop)
Ρομαντικά σονάτα
Καντάδες
Disco A-tsoutsouni

Ηοbby και αναγνώσματα
Διάβασμα περιοδικών lifestyle
Celebrities\'style spotting
Bίβλος ιλουστρέιτιντ
Cosmopolitan(μόνο όσα θέματα έχουν φωτογραφίες)
Άρλεκιν,Νόρα
Τσέπης
Υπερηφάνεια και Προκατάληψη
Ανεμοδαρμένα Ύψη

Όνειρο
Να βρει σύντομα ένα καλό,στοργικό,ευαίσθητο,τί ιο,πλούσιο παιδί που θα εγκρίνουν οι γονείς της,να παντρευτούν στη Βενετία και να ζήσουν σε μονοκατοικία στο Ψυχικό.

Ταινίες
Pretty Woman
Tιτανικός
Όσα παίρνει ο άνεμος 




Για την........μαντινάδα της η Ρέιν δεν πήρε καμία προειδοποίηση ...αν είναι δυνατόν τι κάνει η διαχείριση..

και να σου πω κάτι Ρέιν ο χαρακτήρας και η εμφάνιση κάνει τον άνθρωπο να ξεχωρίζουν όχι το υψηλό iq, που προσπαθήσεις να αποδείξεις ότι έχεις μειώνοντας και σχολιάζοντας το iq των άλλων..εσύ τί από τα δύο διαθέτεις?

----------


## imerosjohn

> _Originally posted by Χάιντι_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Η.........μαντινάδα της Ρέιν για την οποια δεν πήρε καμία προειδοποίηση ...αν είναι δυνατόν τι κάνει η διαχείριση..


Καλε εδω χρειαστηκε να βαλεις μεσο για να σου σβησει η διαχειριση τα τετραγωνακια, 10 μερες αφου τελειωσε το μπαν και εσυ περιμενεις να ευαισθητοποιηθει με τετοιες πολυτελειες; 
Χεστηκε η διαχειρηση αν σε στεναχωρησε η βροχη

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by Χάιντι_
> 
> και να σου πω κάτι Ρέιν ο χαρακτήρας και η εμφάνιση κάνει τον άνθρωπο να ξεχωρίζουν όχι το υψηλό iq..εσύ τί από τα δύο διαθέτεις?


η εμφανιση? καλα αυτο ειναι δικη σου εμμονη χαιντι, μη γενικευεις! :P

για το χαρακτηρα θα συμφωνησω. το iq βοηθαει να καταλαβαινουμε πως λειτουργουν καποια πραγματα, αρα βοηθαει κ στο χαρακτηρα! :P:P

αν θιχτηκες τοσο πολυ απο το ποιημα της ρειν, δεν πας σε κανα ψυχολογο να το κοιταξεις? η σε κανα... παπα? εσυ που εισαι κ των ιερων κ των οσιων? η ευθιξια ειναι χουι. γνωμη μου παντα.

(εξακολουθω να πιστευω οτι ειστε το ιδιο προσωπο [hj k heidi]. μπορει να κανω κ λαθος)

----------


## RainAndWind

Εγώ ένα έχω να σχολιάσω.Γιατί ρε Salin/Calin/Palin/Δέσποινα/Μάγισσα/Janet



ζζζζζζζζζζζζζζ


εεεεε Χάιντι,άλλαξες εκείνο το επικό\"ΠΡΟΟΔΕΥΜΕΝΕΣ\"ιδέες που είχες γράψει χτες και το έκανες το βαρετό και συνηθισμένο προοδευτικές;E;

Έχω προοδευμένες ιδέες!Αυτά. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Εγώ ένα έχω να σχολιάσω.Γιατί ρε Salin/Calin/Palin/Δέσποινα/Μάγισσα/Janet
> 
> 
> 
> ζζζζζζζζζζζζζζ
> 
> 
> εεεεε Χάιντι,άλλαξες εκείνο το επικό\"ΠΡΟΟΔΕΥΜΕΝΕΣ\"ιδέες που είχες γράψει χτες και το έκανες το βαρετό και συνηθισμένο προοδευτικές;E;
> ...


Στην ποίηση όλα συγχωρούνται...και όλα επιτρέπονται...

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> 
> (εξακολουθω να πιστευω οτι ειστε το ιδιο προσωπο [hj k heidi]. μπορει να κανω κ λαθος)


Πρόσεχε Λου, γιατί κινδυνεύεις να χαρακτηριστείς ώς μειωμένης αντίληψης άτομο με αυτά που πιστεύεις....

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Salin/Calin/Palin/Δέσποινα/Μάγισσα/Janet


Παλίν? Δέσποινα?κάποιο λάθος κάνεις ...:P

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by Χάιντι_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> 
> (εξακολουθω να πιστευω οτι ειστε το ιδιο προσωπο [hj k heidi]. μπορει να κανω κ λαθος)
> 
> ...


ε, ας χαρακτηριστω! το χω ξεπερασει! :P

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Χάιντι_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


και συκοφάντρα όμως, δεν δείχνει αυτό καλό χαρακτήρα..

----------


## elis

εγω δε μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι το ε-πσι δεν εχει like σαν το fb θα ηταν πολυ χρησιμο πιστευω

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by pad_
> εγω δε μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι το ε-πσι δεν εχει like σαν το fb θα ηταν πολυ χρησιμο πιστευω


στην προκειμένη περίπτωση εσένα τι σ\' άρεσε?:P

----------


## elis

γενικα ρε παιδι μου συμφωνεισ με κατι που εχει πει καπιοσ καλη φαση θα ηταν να εκανεσ ενα like να το δειξεισ τωρα ετσι πωσ ειναι δε μπορεισ

----------


## imerosjohn

> _Originally posted by pad_
> εγω δε μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι το ε-πσι δεν εχει like σαν το fb θα ηταν πολυ χρησιμο πιστευω



Θα ηταν πραγματι πολυ χρησιμο. Ισως να μην το εχουν σκεφτει. Στειλε ενα πμ με την ιδεα σου. Αν και δεν βλεπω και ποτε κανενα αντμιν εδω μεσα.

----------


## Χάιντι

Για την........μαντινάδα της η Ρέιν δεν πήρε καμία προειδοποίηση ...αν είναι δυνατόν τι κάνει η διαχείριση..

και να σου πω κάτι Ρέιν ο χαρακτήρας και η εμφάνιση κάνει τον άνθρωπο να ξεχωρίζουν όχι το υψηλό iq, που προσπαθήσεις να αποδείξεις ότι έχεις μειώνοντας και σχολιάζοντας το iq των άλλων..εσύ τί από τα δύο διαθέτεις? 

Επίσης στο θέμα αιμομιξία εγώ είπα γενικά την άπoψή μου για το θέμα.Φυσικά και καταλαβαίνω τα παιδιά ότι κάνανε ένα λάθος...όλοι κάνουμε λάθη και εγώ έχω κάνει πολλά , αλλά με αφήσατε να ολοκληρώσω? με πήρατε από τα μούτρα..:P

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by pad_
> γενικα ρε παιδι μου συμφωνεισ με κατι που εχει πει καπιοσ καλη φαση θα ηταν να εκανεσ ενα like να το δειξεισ τωρα ετσι πωσ ειναι δε μπορεισ


το ανακαλυψε η χαιντι!

γραφεις b κ σημαινει like, γιατι μοιαζει με κλειστη παλαμη με σηκωμενο αντιχειρα!

----------


## keep_walking

Αν ειναι δυνατον τωρα να συγκρινουμε την προσοφορα της Rain στον συνανθρωπο με τους καυγατζηδες του φορουμ...

----------


## Boltseed

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Αν ειναι δυνατον τωρα να συγκρινουμε την προσοφορα της Rain στον συνανθρωπο με τους καυγατζηδες του φορουμ...


b

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Boltseed_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Αν ειναι δυνατον τωρα να συγκρινουμε την προσοφορα της Rain στον συνανθρωπο με τους καυγατζηδες του φορουμ...
> 
> 
> b


 :Big Grin:  b too!

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Boltseed_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


be three!!

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bbbb!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Boltseed

the b movement!!!


ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΖΙ!!!

----------


## imerosjohn

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Αν ειναι δυνατον τωρα να συγκρινουμε την προσοφορα της Rain στον συνανθρωπο ...



ενα μεγαλο bbbb σε σενα keep walking, για το αστειο του μηνα, χαχαααχα

----------


## keep_walking

> _Originally posted by imerosjohn_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Αν ειναι δυνατον τωρα να συγκρινουμε την προσοφορα της Rain στον συνανθρωπο ...
> 
> 
> ...


anti-b απο μενα δεν το λεω καθολου για αστειο...

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Αν ειναι δυνατον τωρα να συγκρινουμε την προσοφορα της Rain στον συνανθρωπο με τους καυγατζηδες του φορουμ...


Αν εννοείς εμένα εγώ δεν καυγάδισα με κανέναν, η Ρέιν μου χώνεται συνέχεια από την στιγμή που μπήκα στο φόρουμ.:P

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Αν ειναι δυνατον τωρα να συγκρινουμε την προσοφορα της Rain στον συνανθρωπο με τους καυγατζηδες του φορουμ...



 :Embarrassment: 

:P:P:P:P


Δεν πάμε κάλα καθόλου καλά νομίζω!!!!!!!

Η κοπελιά είναι προκλητική!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+ 1000

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Αν ειναι δυνατον τωρα να συγκρινουμε την προσοφορα της Rain στον συνανθρωπο με τους καυγατζηδες του φορουμ...



Keep, για ποιόν το λές αυτό σίγουρα όχι για μένα?

Αυτοί που μαλώνουν συνήθως είναι η λάιτ, η Θεοφανία και κάποιοι άλλοι...εγώ δεν έχω μαλώσει με κανέναν εκτός και αν μου την \"μπουν\".

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Χάιντι_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Αν ειναι δυνατον τωρα να συγκρινουμε την προσοφορα της Rain στον συνανθρωπο με τους καυγατζηδες του φορουμ...
> 
> 
> ...


χαιντι/τζανετ/δεσποινα και ολα τα συναφή, ναι υπάρχουν άτομα που τσακώνονται στο φόρουμ, έχουν όμως και μια προσφορά εδώ μέσα.
Μπορείς να μας πεις ποια είναι η δική σου εκτός από την κριτική που ασκεις σε θέματα και τους καυγάδες που στήνεις χωρίς νόημα?
Μπορείς να βρεις και να μας πετάξεις στα μούτρα ένα δικό σου μνμ συμπαράστασης και αλληλοβοήθειας?
Θα ήταν μια καλή αρχή.

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Χάιντι_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


εγώ νομίζω ότι προσφέρω

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Χάιντι_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Στα σχεδόν 2,5 χιλ μηνυματα μπορείς να μας πετάξεις στα μούτρα δέκα που να ήταν συμπαράστασης/συμβουλής/αυτοβοήθειας?

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Χάιντι_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


έχω γράψει τόσα σοφά λόγια συμπαράσταση πάνω από 1000 είσαι καλά δεν βλέπεις?

----------


## Θεοφανία

Οπότε γιατί δεν μας παραθέτεις μερικά από αυτά?
Και δεν μίλησα για \"σοφά\" λόγια, μίλησα για λόγια συμπαράστασης/συμβουλής/βοήθειας. (Εκ του τίτλου του φόρουμ εννοώ)

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Οπότε γιατί δεν μας παραθέτεις μερικά από αυτά?
> Και δεν μίλησα για \"σοφά\" λόγια, μίλησα για λόγια συμπαράστασης/συμβουλής/βοήθειας. (Εκ του τίτλου του φόρουμ εννοώ)



Γιατί με αμφισβητείς τόσο?ψάξε μόνη σου και θα τα βρείς όλα...

Επίσης εμένα κανένας από το ΄φόρουμ δεν μου συμπαραστέκεται όταν γράφω ένα θέμα πχ τώρα στο : Νευρικός χαρακτήρας μόνο ένας απάντησε... που είναι λοιπόν η συμπαράσταση των μελών εδώ του φόρουμ προς τον συνάνθρωπο?

----------


## dora-agxos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAz1uGJDyWs

χααααααααιντι!χααααααιντι!

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAz1uGJDyWs
> 
> χααααααααιντι!χααααααιντι!


bbb!!!

A και να ξεκαθαρήσουμε κάτι δεν είχα ποτέ νικ με το όνομα Δέσποινα οk?:P

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Χάιντι_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Οπότε γιατί δεν μας παραθέτεις μερικά από αυτά?
> Και δεν μίλησα για \"σοφά\" λόγια, μίλησα για λόγια συμπαράστασης/συμβουλής/βοήθειας. (Εκ του τίτλου του φόρουμ εννοώ)
> 
> ...


Επειδή είμαι πολύ παλιά εδώ μέσα και επειδή ξέρω πως δεν έχεις ούτε ένα, γι αυτό σε προκάλεσα.
Κάτσε και σκέψου γιατί το έκανα.

----------


## soft

[/quote]

έχω γράψει τόσα σοφά λόγια συμπαράσταση πάνω από 1000 είσαι καλά δεν βλέπεις? [/quote]

Ax να γραψω ,και γω σοφα λογια συμπαραστασης

Η συνείδησή μας είναι ένας αλάνθαστος κριτής, όταν δεν την έχουμε ακόμα δολοφονήσει...
ΜΠΑΛΖΑΚ

----------


## keep_walking

Λοιπον παταμε πανω στο profile και κανουμε αναζητηση ολων των δημοσιευσεων απο το συγκεκριμενο χρηστη...σε ποια σελιδα πρεπει να φτασω? Στις πρωτες δεν βρηκα τιποτα.

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Λοιπον παταμε πανω στο profile και κανουμε αναζητηση ολων των δημοσιευσεων απο το συγκεκριμενο χρηστη...σε ποια σελιδα πρεπει να φτασω? Στις πρωτες δεν βρηκα τιποτα.



Εξυπνάδες....έχω κρίση- διάκριση κλπ

----------


## keep_walking

> _Originally posted by Χάιντι_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Λοιπον παταμε πανω στο profile και κανουμε αναζητηση ολων των δημοσιευσεων απο το συγκεκριμενο χρηστη...σε ποια σελιδα πρεπει να φτασω? Στις πρωτες δεν βρηκα τιποτα.
> 
> 
> ...



Συγκεκριμενη απαντηση για την σελιδα εχεις?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Χάιντι_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Λοιπον παταμε πανω στο profile και κανουμε αναζητηση ολων των δημοσιευσεων απο το συγκεκριμενο χρηστη...σε ποια σελιδα πρεπει να φτασω? Στις πρωτες δεν βρηκα τιποτα.
> 
> 
> ...


Ναι, αλλα ακόμη να δούμε τα μνμ συμπαράστασης τζάνετ.

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Χάιντι_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


έγραψα μερικά μνμ συμπαράστασης όπου μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία και όπου μπορούσα να δώσω

----------


## keep_walking

> _Originally posted by Χάιντι_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Εχεις 2.283 μηνυματα!!!!!!!!!!!

Μηπως θες να δουμε τα μηνυματα καποιου συγκεκριμενου \"παλιοχαρακτηρα\" για να δουμε ποσα εχει συμπαραστασης?

----------


## Θεοφανία

Δεν έχεις γράψει, γι αυτό και δεν τα βάζεις. Το μόνο που ξέρεις είναι να αλλάζεις κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι νικ, να κριτικάρεις, να τη λες στη λαιτ, στη λου και σε όποιον σου κατέβει χωρίς επιχειρήματα και όταν η ρειν σου την είπε με εκείνο το πανέξυπνο ποιήμα είχες την απαίτηση να σε πάρει κανείς στα σοβαρά.
Η ρειν λοιπόν είναι ένα μέλος που εκατό χρόνια να μείνεις εδώ μεσα δεν θα προσφέρεις ουτε το ένα χιλιοστό απ ότι έχδει προσφέρει.
Μάθε να φέρεσαι και αν έχεις προβλήματα λύστα. Εδώ δεν θα σου κάτσει κανείς για να βγάλεις τα απωθημένα σου.
Ξέρω πως δεν πρόκειται να βγάλω άκρη, αλλά δεν υποφέρεσαι άλλο.

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Χάιντι_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Να εδώ:

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=6873#pid196139

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Δεν έχεις γράψει, γι αυτό και δεν τα βάζεις. Το μόνο που ξέρεις είναι να αλλάζεις κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι νικ, να κριτικάρεις, να τη λες στη λαιτ, στη λου και σε όποιον σου κατέβει χωρίς επιχειρήματα και όταν η ρειν σου την είπε με εκείνο το πανέξυπνο ποιήμα είχες την απαίτηση να σε πάρει κανείς στα σοβαρά.
> Η ρειν λοιπόν είναι ένα μέλος που εκατό χρόνια να μείνεις εδώ μεσα δεν θα προσφέρεις ουτε το ένα χιλιοστό απ ότι έχδει προσφέρει.
> Μάθε να φέρεσαι και αν έχεις προβλήματα λύστα. Εδώ δεν θα σου κάτσει κανείς για να βγάλεις τα απωθημένα σου.
> Ξέρω πως δεν πρόκειται να βγάλω άκρη, αλλά δεν υποφέρεσαι άλλο.


Πανέξυπνο το ποίημα της Ρέιν που λέει ότι μοιάζω με την Λουκά? Όχι δα!

Και με την Λάιτ συγνώμη η χάρη σου, αλλά τα έχει βάλει με όλο το φόρουμ και όλο το φόρουμ τα βάζει μαζί της, την Λου απλά την πειράζω!

----------


## keep_walking

> Να εδώ:
> 
> http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=6873#pid196139



27-7-2010 στις 00:22 (εβδομος μηνας)

Τωρα εχουμε δεκατο μηνα...αναρωτιεμαι που ειναι τα 2.284 μηνυματα , τι ακριβως γραφεις?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Χάιντι_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



τζανετ...δεν μίλησα για ξεπατικοτούρες απο το νετ, μίλησα για δικά σου μνμ συμπαράστασης.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Χάιντι_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Δεν έχεις γράψει, γι αυτό και δεν τα βάζεις. Το μόνο που ξέρεις είναι να αλλάζεις κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι νικ, να κριτικάρεις, να τη λες στη λαιτ, στη λου και σε όποιον σου κατέβει χωρίς επιχειρήματα και όταν η ρειν σου την είπε με εκείνο το πανέξυπνο ποιήμα είχες την απαίτηση να σε πάρει κανείς στα σοβαρά.
> Η ρειν λοιπόν είναι ένα μέλος που εκατό χρόνια να μείνεις εδώ μεσα δεν θα προσφέρεις ουτε το ένα χιλιοστό απ ότι έχδει προσφέρει.
> Μάθε να φέρεσαι και αν έχεις προβλήματα λύστα. Εδώ δεν θα σου κάτσει κανείς για να βγάλεις τα απωθημένα σου.
> ...


Κάτσε και σκέψου γιατί έγραψε πως μοιάζεις με τη Λουκά. Μόνο κερδισμένη θα βγεις απο αυτό.

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Χάιντι_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Υπερβολές δεν έχει δίκαιο!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Χάιντι_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Τότε πήγαινε και διάβασε τα μνμ που έγραψες στο θέμα της κοπέλας και του ξάδελφου, μπες στο γιουτιουμπ ψάξε βιντεάκια της Λουκά και μετά έλα πες αν δεν έχετε τις ίδιες απόψεις.

----------


## Χάιντι

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=7170#pid205917 και εδώ συμπαραστέκομαι! και σε πολλά άλλα βαριέμαι να ψάχνω!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Χάιντι_
> http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=7170#pid205917 και εδώ συμπαραστέκομαι! και σε πολλά άλλα βαριέμαι να ψάχνω!!


1 VS 2,300......πάμε παρακάτω.

----------


## dora-agxos

κατω τα χερια απο την λουκα!!!!!!:P:P

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Τότε πήγαινε και διάβασε τα μνμ που έγραψες στο θέμα της κοπέλας και του ξάδελφου, μπες στο γιουτιουμπ ψάξε βιντεάκια της Λουκά και μετά έλα πες αν δεν έχετε τις ίδιες απόψεις.


Όσον αφορά για το θέμα με την αιμομιξία επειδή ζούμε στην Ελλάδα, αλλά και στο εξωτερικό θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα είπα μια άποψη που θα αντιμετώπιζε σίγουρα η κοπέλα καλό ήταν να ξέρει τι είχε να αντιμετωπήσει αν το έκανε γνωστό, αλλά δεν με αφήσατε να ολοκληρώσω γιατί θα έλεγα ότι όλοι κάνουμε λάθη και θα την συμπαρεστεκόμουνα αν με αφήνατε!

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> κατω τα χερια απο την λουκα!!!!!!:P:P


βέβαια best friend του Ψινάκη η Λουκά!

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Χάιντι_
> http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=7170#pid205917 και εδώ συμπαραστέκομαι! και σε πολλά άλλα βαριέμαι να ψάχνω!!
> 
> 
> 1 VS 2,300......πάμε παρακάτω.



είναι και άλλα πολλά!!!να ψάχνω όλη μέρα θες?

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=6766#pid192127

εδώ πχ κάνω φιλοσοφική συζήτηση

Βασικά τί ακριβώς υπονοούν τα δυο μέλη του φόρουμ η Θεοφανία και ο Keep ότι δεν έχω μυαλό καθόλου τότε πώς έβγαλα τα Τει?Θέλω να μάθω ή τί άλλο υπονοοούν δεν καταλαβαίνω?

----------


## imerosjohn

Δηλαδη οποιος εχει γραψει μερικα μνμ συμπαραστασης σε καποιους, δικαιουται μετα να εξευτελιζει καποιους αλλους, ελεω συμπαραστασης;
χεχε, σκεφτομαι να κανω τη καλη μου πραξη Δευτερα κ Τριτη κ Τετατρη να βγαλω το δηλητηριο μου να ξεδωσω κ εγω

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by imerosjohn_
> Δηλαδη οποιος εχει γραψει μερικα μνμ συμπαραστασης σε καποιους, δικαιουται μετα να εξευτελιζει καποιους αλλους, ελεω συμπαραστασης;
> χεχε, σκεφτομαι να κανω τη καλη μου πραξη Δευτερα κ Τριτη κ Τετατρη να βγαλω το δηλητηριο μου να ξεδωσω κ εγω


Πέστα χρυσόστομε!!!

----------


## keep_walking

> _Originally posted by Χάιντι_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by imerosjohn_
> Δηλαδη οποιος εχει γραψει μερικα μνμ συμπαραστασης σε καποιους, δικαιουται μετα να εξευτελιζει καποιους αλλους, ελεω συμπαραστασης;
> χεχε, σκεφτομαι να κανω τη καλη μου πραξη Δευτερα κ Τριτη κ Τετατρη να βγαλω το δηλητηριο μου να ξεδωσω κ εγω
> 
> ...



Βρωμοστομε θες να πεις μη γελιομαστε...ειπαμε profile αναζητηση μηνυματων απ οτο συγκεκριμενο χρηστη κλπ κλπ ημεροςJohn αυτη τη φορα ο στοχος.

----------


## imerosjohn

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> Βρωμοστομε θες να πεις μη γελιομαστε...ειπαμε profile αναζητηση μηνυματων απ οτο συγκεκριμενο χρηστη κλπ κλπ ημεροςJohn αυτη τη φορα ο στοχος.



Μπαρδον;; Με ποιο δικαιωμα ειπαμε με λες βρωμοστωμο;; Και με ποιο δικαιωμα φακελωνεις και καθοριζεις ΣΤΟΧΟΥΣ εδω μεσα; Εσυ αποφασιζεις ποιος ειναι χρησιμος κ ποιος οχι; Παρε ενα ρεπορτ κ θα δουμε αν ισχυει ο τιτλος του θεματος που ανοιξε η λαιτ πριν απο 2 μηνες. Και λυπαμαι που δεν σ αρεσειι, αλλα πολλοι με βρισκουν χρυσοστομο

----------


## Χάιντι

Εγώ πάντως Keep δέχομαι να με κατακρίνεις και να με κρίνεις, εφόσον η κρίση σου είναι δίκαιη και μόνο, γιατί αυτό θα με βοηθήσει να διορθώσω κάτι.

----------


## keep_walking

> _Originally posted by imerosjohn_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ναι ας παρω ενα κοκκινο τετραγωνακι μιας και παρεκτραπειν αλλα δεν με απασχολει...τζαμπα παρεκτραπειν γιατι δεν χρειαζοταν...ηταν περιττο μυνημα , ολοι καταλαβαινουν :Smile:

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by imerosjohn_
> Δηλαδη οποιος εχει γραψει μερικα μνμ συμπαραστασης σε καποιους, δικαιουται μετα να εξευτελιζει καποιους αλλους, ελεω συμπαραστασης;
> χεχε, σκεφτομαι να κανω τη καλη μου πραξη Δευτερα κ Τριτη κ Τετατρη να βγαλω το δηλητηριο μου να ξεδωσω κ εγω


...και εννοείς ποιον, είπαμε?

----------


## DissolvedGirl

Εγώ θα ήθελα ένα μωβ τετραγωνάκι παρακαλώ. 
Και μπορει κάποιος να μου στείλει σε u2u ποια είναι η Χάιντι please γιατί έχω χάσει επεισοδεια και έχω μείνει λίγο πίσω στη διαforumιακή ζωή  :Frown:

----------


## Χάιντι

Τελικά να ρωτήσω κάτι?

Στο νέο φόρουμ μπορούμε να γράφουν και οι διαγραμμένοι? τότε γιατί υπάρχει ακόμη η λίστα με τους διαγραμμένους?

----------


## Χάιντι

Πάντως εδώ που τα λέμε εγώ με το παλιό σύστημα δεν έπρεπε να πάρω ΜΠΑΝ γιατί δεν είχα συμπληρώσει 5 κόκκινα τετραγωνάκια........κακά τα ψέματα ......το μπαν που πήρα ήταν αδικία..........με κανένα κόκκινο δεν παίρνεις κατευθείαν μπαν.....αν ο νικός ντι είναι δίκαιος θα πρέπει να μου αναιρέσει το δικό μου μπαν....... και να με σβήσει από την λίστα των διαγραμμένων!!!!!! ΝΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΑΥΤΌ ΕΊΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΚΉ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ!!!!

----------


## Χάιντι

Πάντως εδώ που τα λέμε εγώ αυτό που θα ήθελα είναι να διαγραφώ από την λίστα των διαγραμμένων .........γιατί τελικά τα φαινόμενα απατούν και ενώ κάποιοι φαίνονται καλοί δεν είναι.......οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι στις μέρες μας δεν είναι καλοί χαρακτήρες ή όταν γνωρίζουν εμένα ........περνούν την φάση της κακίας τους και μετά ξαναγίνονται καλοί άνθρωποι!!! γιατί όλοι περνάμε φάση κακίας κανείς δεν είναι απόλυτα καλός σε όλες τις φάσεις της ζωής του.......πχ ο γιάννης αγιάννης από τους άθλιους ....ήταν ληστής την μισή του ζωή και την άλλη μισή ήταν........άγιος!

----------


## Lou!

αυτοδικαιωθηκες αρκετα?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool:

----------


## Χάιντι

> αυτοδικαιωθηκες αρκετα?


Τί εννοείται δεσποινίς?

----------

